# Capitals / Penguins



## Beaver-Cleaver

No shiat talking from me, this is going to be a hell of a series.   Go Caps!


----------



## STAYATHOMEMAMA3

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> No shiat talking from me, this is going to be a hell of a series.   Go Caps!






Agreed!!!! Of course my dtr has a soccer game at 2pm, so I dont even get to watch the damn game!! Those are the breaks I guess....GO CAPS!!!!!


----------



## Danzig

Pens win in 5


----------



## toppick08

Danzig said:


> Pens win in 5


----------



## Black-Francis

Caps owned the Pens in regular season play.....


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> Caps owned the Pens in *regular season *play.....



next.......


----------



## nachomama

Caps won 2 of the 3 games they played in regular season against the Pens, outscoring the Pens 14-9.


----------



## otter

Say what you want about Brashear, but he will be missed during the opening games of this series.


----------



## toppick08

nachomama said:


> Caps won 2 of the 3 games they played in regular season against the Pens, outscoring the Pens 14-9.



playoffs are different...............you a Caps fan and a Cowboy's fan ?

:whatgives:


----------



## Larry Gude

Who to watch for the Pengs? Haven't watched them at all this year. 

Besides Crosby.


----------



## toppick08

Larry Gude said:


> Who to watch for the Pengs? Haven't watched them at all this year.
> 
> Besides Crosby.


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> Who to watch for the Pengs? Haven't watched them at all this year.
> 
> Besides Crosby.


Malkin.  Probably better than Crosby but gets less credit.


----------



## nachomama

toppick08 said:


> playoffs are different...............you a Caps fan and a Cowboy's fan ?
> 
> :whatgives:



I'm a sports fan.  



Larry Gude said:


> Who to watch for the Pengs? Haven't watched them at all this year.
> 
> Besides Crosby.



Evgeni Malkin is probably a better player than Sid the Kid; Sid just steals the spotlight.  Malkin is up for the Hart Award, along with our beloved Ovie and Detroit's Pavel Datsyuk.


----------



## Black-Francis

nachomama said:


> Caps won 2 of the 3 games they played in regular season against the Pens, outscoring the Pens 14-9.



...actually, Caps won 3 games against the Pens and took the 4th game to OT......


----------



## BuddyLee

Black-Francis said:


> ...actually, Caps won 3 games against the Pens and took the 4th game to OT......


Yep.  3-0-1 in the regular season.


----------



## T.Rally

Although the Caps won during the regular season, it was a different Pens team they were playing.  Since the hiring of Bylsma, they went 18-3-4.  During this stretch they got Gonchar back after missing 50+ games due to shoulder surgery, picked up grit in Kunitz and veteran leadership in Guerin.  

The Rangers didn't have a single 60 point scorer this season and the Caps struggled to win in seven. I think you're going to see a real test of Varlamov in this series.  Fleury for the Pens is now an experienced playoff goaltender so the advantage is definitely for the Pens.  

Watch the third line for the Pens; Staal, Kennedy and Cooke, specifically how they outwork the opposition for the puck, create scoring chances and force turnovers.       

The way the Caps played in the first two periods of game 7 was inexcusable.  They're lucky they didn't lose 5-0.

Pens in six.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Should be  high scoring games with the offensive players from each team.  Varlarmov will be tested, Rangers were not a very good offensive team, we will see if Varlarmov is for real or not.  Rangers had no one who came close to Crosby and Malikin's offensive skills.
 Its critical for the Caps to at least win one of these 2 first home games, cant get down 0-2 like with the Rangers.
 This is exactly what the NHL wanted the 3 best players in hockey going against each other in a playoff series.  Great for the TV ratings.

CAPS in 6, take series 4 games to 2


----------



## LordStanley

T.Rally said:


> Although the Caps won during the regular season, it was a different Pens team they were playing.  Since the hiring of Bylsma, they went 18-3-4.  During this stretch they got Gonchar back after missing 50+ games due to shoulder surgery, picked up grit in Kunitz and veteran leadership in Guerin.
> 
> The Rangers didn't have a single 60 point scorer this season and the Caps struggled to win in seven. I think you're going to see a real test of Varlamov in this series.  Fleury for the Pens is now an experienced playoff goaltender so the advantage is definitely for the Pens.
> 
> Watch the third line for the Pens; Staal, Kennedy and Cooke, specifically how they outwork the opposition for the puck, create scoring chances and force turnovers.
> 
> The way the Caps played in the first two periods of game 7 was inexcusable.  They're lucky they didn't lose 5-0.
> 
> Pens in six.





Damn.... Couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

It'll be a tough win.  The Penguins have recharged since the last time they played Washington.  They've gotten on a roll.

I think Malkin's a bigger threat than Crosby and I hope the Caps don't let their guard down.

Bring on the Penguins!


----------



## BuddyLee

Can't wait til' tomorrow.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

At the end of the 1st period, Caps lead 2-1.

Cindy Crosby scored the first goal of the game.

The second goal of the game came from Dave Steckel who tied it up.

Ovie, on a power play, gave the Caps the lead.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

How can a Pens fan have the seats directly behind the CAPS HOME bench? Not to mention she is an ugly Pens fan at that.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> How can a Pens fan have the seats directly behind the CAPS HOME bench? Not to mention she is an ugly Pens fan at that.



   I did NOT say that!


----------



## Larry Gude

Say what you will about Crosby; he's got more talent than Ovie. Not the physical presence, but he's skilled, big time.

If not for some really good goal play, this thing would be 7-6 by now! Exciting game!


----------



## Larry Gude

What A Save!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Larry Gude said:


> What A Save!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Makes up for the weak one he gave up. That was a spectacular save. Is Jiz going to showup in this game?


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Larry Gude said:


> Say what you will about Crosby; he's got more talent than Ovie.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> Makes up for the weak TWO he gave up. That was a spectacular save. Is Jiz going to showup in this game?



I missed the 3rd goal! What happened?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Larry Gude said:


> I missed the 3rd goal! What happened?


3 on 2 Backstrom made a sweet pass to Fleischmann for the tap in.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> 3 on 2 Backstrom made a sweet pass to Fleischmann for the tap in.



Nice. 

This is going to be a fantastic series if you like offense!


----------



## Larry Gude

Not easy watching Sergei play for those people.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

WAY TO GO CAPS!!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> Nice.
> 
> This is going to be a fantastic series if you like offense!


Caps played better defense than the Pens.  Stoned all their power plays.

Varlamov showed he belongs in this series and can take a ton of shots.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Where's Kerad?


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

BuddyLee said:


> Caps played better defense than the Pens.  Stoned all their power plays.
> 
> Varlamov showed he belongs in this series and can take a ton of shots.



he gave up an easy shot early - but he's 10x's better than Threeormore.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Larry Gude said:


> Say what you will about Crosby; he's got more talent than Ovie. Not the physical presence, but he's skilled, big time.
> 
> Larry you must be smoking something that you are growing at the nursery.  Yes he is good, but defense and the phyiscal game is also part of hockey, and Cindy comes nowhere close to Ovie,  Ovie produces more on offense then Cindy also.
> 
> GO CAPS


----------



## Larry Gude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Larry Gude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about Crosby; he's got more talent than Ovie. Not the physical presence, but he's skilled, big time.
> 
> Larry you must be smoking something that you are growing at the nursery.  Yes he is good, *but defense and the phyiscal game is also part of hockey,* and Cindy comes nowhere close to Ovie,  Ovie produces more on offense then Cindy also.
> 
> GO CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I made that clear. If not, I'll try again. I think Crosby has more offensive skills and is a better skater on the move and around the net. Ovechkin is FAR superior in muscling his way, explosive moves and, no doubt, playing defense.
> 
> Crosby is, after all, a center and 8 is a wing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Larry Gude

BuddyLee said:


> Caps played better defense than the Pens.  Stoned all their power plays.
> 
> Varlamov showed he belongs in this series and can take a ton of shots.



The Caps were lucky they weren't down 5-2 after the first.


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> The Caps were lucky they weren't down 5-2 after the first.


And the Pens were lucky they weren't down by as much in the second.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## SoMdDude

THE save






WTG TODAY CAPS!!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


>


Don't worry, Baltimore will get a team.


----------



## Larry Gude

BuddyLee said:


> And the Pens were lucky they weren't down by as much in the second.



Oh yeah? Well, uh... OK.


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Don't worry, Baltimore will get a team.



..We gave you the Bullets..


----------



## BuddyLee

toppick08 said:


> ..We gave you the Bullets..


Thanks, I guess.


----------



## Baz

Excellent first game of what should be a great 6 or 7 game series.

The Penguins dominated the first period of the game (which is odd), but seemed to lose focus after the Caps got their first goal.  Another typical hockey situation where one team is dominating, then the other comes down and nets one.

The Caps found their focus in the second.  Pittsburgh was all over the place, and even screwed up some odd-man rushes due to their indecision.  They also took some bad shots into defenders.

The Penguins PP was weak, as it has been all year.  You figure sooner or later it has to bust open.  Maybe not.

A good win for the Caps, but I think Pittsburgh blew many easy opportunities.  Penguins came in looking for a split, and if they get it, look out.


By the way, what's that goofy noise the Caps fans do when Gonchar has the puck?


----------



## SoMdDude

Baz said:


> By the way, what's that goofy noise the Caps fans do when Gonchar has the puck?




You must not be a HUGE Penguins fan.

Gonchar, against the Penguins one year in the playoffs .. had a puck skip over his stick and Pittsburgh broke away and scored the game winning goal, or they were down by 1, but went on to win that game.. i THINK the Caps were up 3 games to 1 at that point and ended up choking away that series and lost, it all started with Gonchars blunder.


Basically they are "BOOO'ing" him


----------



## Black-Francis

How in the hell does Brash get 5 games for his hit and Mike Brown of Anaheim gets nothing for this hit?


----------



## Baz

SoMdDude said:


> You must not be a HUGE Penguins fan.
> 
> Gonchar, against the Penguins one year in the playoffs .. had a puck skip over his stick and Pittsburgh broke away and scored the game winning goal, or they were down by 1, but went on to win that game.. i THINK the Caps were up 3 games to 1 at that point and ended up choking away that series and lost, it all started with Gonchars blunder.
> 
> 
> Basically they are "BOOO'ing" him



Thanks for the explanation.  It sounds like they're "WOOO'ing" him.  Very odd. So all these years later they're "WOOO'ing" him because a puck jumped over his stick?  Something that happens to every hockey player at various times of his career?  After blowing a 3-1 series lead, the fans should "WOOO" every current and former Capitals player that was on the roster for that series.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  It sounds like they're "WOOO'ing" him.  Very odd. So all these years later they're "WOOO'ing" him because a puck jumped over his stick?  Something that happens to every hockey player at various times of his career?  After blowing a 3-1 series lead, the fans should "WOOO" every current and former Capitals player that was on the roster for that series.



It's supposed to be the sound that a penguin makes.....It is not a "boo"...


----------



## Baz

What a great game to watch.


----------



## Larry Gude

did Ovie just take a dive?


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> did Ovie just take a dive?



Like that's new?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Caps need offense from Semin and Green.  All you heard about was Greens scoring streak in the regular season nothing in the playoffs.


----------



## Softballkid

I am a CAPS fan, but Imma tell ya, Pitt is FAST, and they are hitting... 


Crosby is friggin GOOD!!!!

It won't surprise me if this is the series of the year


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Caps need offense from Semin and Green.  All you heard about was Greens scoring streak in the regular season nothing in the playoffs.



Pittsburg's been rolling strong.  The Caps are counter-punching well, but the Pens have been dictating play.  Both goalies are outstanding.   If all sports fans watched this game, the NHL would be much more popular.

I noticed the nastiness tailed off in the 2md...just due to the offensive wave.

Great game.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Pittsburg's been rolling strong.  The Caps are counter-punching well, but the Pens have been dictating play.  Both goalies are outstanding.   If all sports fans watched this game, the NHL would be much more popular.
> 
> I noticed the nastiness tailed off in the 2md...just due to the offensive wave.
> 
> Great game.


I agree great game to watch.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> I agree great game to watch.



This series has Game 7 written all over it.  Already.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> Pittsburg's been rolling strong.  The Caps are counter-punching well, but the Pens have been dictating play.  Both goalies are outstanding.   If all sports fans watched this game, the NHL would be much more popular.
> 
> I noticed the nastiness tailed off in the 2md...just due to the offensive wave.
> 
> Great game.



3rd, so far is all P'burgh.


----------



## Softballkid

Thing I don't like is; every time Ovie is out there, someone is putting a shoulder on him, trying to get a hit, SOMETHING...

Why aren;t we returning the favor to Crosby?


AND DAMN these to boys in goal are playing their ARSES OFF!!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> This series has Game 7 written all over it.  Already.


I just hope its a good goal that wins and not a crap goal. It might end up being a 4 OT game.


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> 3rd, so far is all P'burgh.



Both teams are so focused.  They know how important this game is.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> I just hope its a good goal that wins and not a crap goal. It might end up being a 4 OT game.



There's no such thing as a crap goal to the winner.  With all the focus on  'Vech and Crosby (who have been getting it done.), it's gonna be a 4th liner that gets it done.


----------



## Larry Gude

My God, that boy hits that puck but hard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citizen_fear

Larry Gude said:


> My God, that boy hits that puck but hard!!!!!!!!!!!



I will feel better with another !!!


----------



## nachomama

Softballkid said:


> Thing I don't like is; every time Ovie is out there, someone is putting a shoulder on him, trying to get a hit, SOMETHING...
> 
> Why aren;t we returning the favor to Crosby?
> 
> 
> AND DAMN these to boys in goal are playing their ARSES OFF!!!!



I soooooo want a Varlamov Jersey.

Dang. Malkin takes a seat.



WOOHOOOOOOOOOO! Ovie scores!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Larry Gude said:


> My God, that boy hits that puck but hard!!!!!!!!!!!


No doubt that was a rip. Wow


----------



## Baz

Now all the Caps "fans" come out.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Now all the Caps "fans" come out.


What did you expect?


----------



## Larry Gude

citizen_fear said:


> I will feel better with another !!!



Better now?


----------



## Baz

What a ripper by 'Vech!!!!

Caps hold serve.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> What did you expect?



Exactly this.  2 years ago, there were more Penguins jerseys than Caps in the Verizon.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Exactly this.  2 years ago, there were more Penguins jerseys than Caps in the Verizon.


 You did hear them say that TED only sold tickets to people that live in MD, VA or DC for the playoffs.


----------



## nachomama

Larry Gude said:


> Better now?


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> You did hear them say that TED only sold tickets to people that live in MD, VA or DC for the playoffs.



Sweaty Teddy's done that for years, too.


----------



## Baz

No hats for 87???


----------



## Softballkid

Baz said:


> Now all the Caps "fans" come out.


 

Just the first time Ive been on here when they've played


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> No hats for 87???


1


----------



## Softballkid

Baz said:


> No hats for 87???


 

Pitt fans left a while ago


----------



## Baz

A great game.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> A great game.


I agree!


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> I agree!



So now the pressure is fully on Pittsburgh.  They have to win the 2 @ home.  The saying is it's not a series until the home team loses.


----------



## Baz

Probably see a bunch of Capitals "fans" soon.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Probably see a bunch of Capitals "fans" soon.


Give me some of that popcorn.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GO CAPS  win series in 6 games.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Give me some of that popcorn.



No kidding.


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> GO CAPS  win series in 6 games.



Are you a betting man?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Yeah, It might not even take 6, split in Pitt. come back to Washington win game 5, move on to 3rd round.

First time ever the Caps have had the hottest goalie in the playoffs.


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Yeah, It might not even take 6, split in Pitt. come back to Washington win game 5, move on to 3rd round.
> 
> First time ever the Caps have had the hottest goalie in the playoffs.



So, Washington wins 2 home games by a goal, and you're good with that.

Interesting.



The Penguins aren't even my favorite team. (Carolina)  But are you up for some sort of wager?  An avatar bet, perhaps?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Caps have won 5 straight games in the playoffs to this point, hottest team going right now in the playoffs.  Its really hard in the playoffs to keep streaks like that going, I think Pittsburgh will take the first game, game 3 in Pittsburgh, Caps come back and take game 4, then come home and win game 5.  They do need Esrkine back and I hope Semin wasnt injured there at the end of the game, when he went off holding his wrist.  So lets change my earlier prediction in post #17 Caps in 6 to Caps in 5.


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Caps have won 5 straight games in the playoffs to this point, hottest team going right now in the playoffs.  Its really hard in the playoffs to keep streaks like that going, I think Pittsburgh will take the first game, game 3 in Pittsburgh, Caps come back and take game 4, then come home and win game 5.  They do need Esrkine back and I hope Semin wasnt injured there at the end of the game, when he went off holding his wrist.  So lets change my earlier prediction in post #17 Caps in 6 to Caps in 5.



I understand your enthusiasm.

Will you back that up with an avatar wager, or is it just talk?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Baz said:


> So, Washington wins 2 home games by a goal, and you're good with that.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The Penguins aren't even my favorite team. (Carolina)  But are you up for some sort of wager?  An avatar bet, perhaps?



 Im good with those 1 goal victories, that last goal tonight was a garbage goal, playoff games are always close.  Being a Cap fan from day one, anytime we win in the playoffs Im happy with it, espeically with our playoff history. 
 Carolina, your team Im rooting for to beat Boston and both the Caps and Cane's advance, so that the Caps continue to have home ice advantage.  Also to show that there are good teams in the Southeastern Division, got in a discussion earlier this year with someone and he was trying to down play this division as being weak, I pointed out to him how in a certain number of the past years (cant remember the number) there were at least 2 Stanley Cup Champions, including your Cane's and another 2 teams (I think it was)that played in the Champion Series from the Southeastern.  Good Luck to your Cane's against Boston.

PS: I lose enough money to Gov O'Malley in the Md. Lottery


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

WTG OVIE! 

Love 'dem Caps -


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Where's Kerad?


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Im good with those 1 goal victories, that last goal tonight was a garbage goal, playoff games are always close.  Being a Cap fan from day one, anytime we win in the playoffs Im happy with it, espeically with our playoff history.
> Carolina, your team Im rooting for to beat Boston and both the Caps and Cane's advance, so that the Caps continue to have home ice advantage.  Also to show that there are good teams in the Southeastern Division, got in a discussion earlier this year with someone and he was trying to down play this division as being weak, I pointed out to him how in a certain number of the past years (cant remember the number) there were at least 2 Stanley Cup Champions, including your Cane's and another 2 teams (I think it was)that played in the Champion Series from the Southeastern.  Good Luck to your Cane's against Boston.
> 
> PS: I lose enough money to Gov O'Malley in the Md. Lottery




I understand why people consider the SE weak.  Yes, the Lightning and 'Canes have won a Stanley cup, but most of these fans are old schoolers.  They're all about the old Patrick, which was a great division.  Still is, but now it's without Washington.  Carolina has handled themselves well, looking at where they had to grow.  I went to many playoff games in Raleigh...that place brings it as strong as MSG.


So you up for an avatar bet?  I've asked 3 times, now.


----------



## Baz

*Hey Peter Forsberg...*



Beaver-Cleaver said:


> WTG OVIE!
> 
> Love 'dem Caps -



Bandwagonner #1.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

No, Ill keep my avatar, I like the Old Guy.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Baz said:


> Bandwagonner #1.



Yeah Beaver Boy jumped aboard earlier this year, when the Caps were winning.


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> No, Ill keep my avatar, I like the Old Guy.



No problem.  So, you're not too sure of your "Caps in 5", are ya?


It's not a series until the home team loses.

Good luck to your CaPS.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Baz said:


> Bandwagonner #1.



Yep, that's me.  The guy who was cheering for the Caps when they were a sucky team.

You FAIL.



OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Yeah Beaver Boy jumped aboard earlier this year, when the Caps were winning.



I jumped on the bandwagon like 6 years ago when I first got cable in the beaver dam.


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Yeah Beaver Boy jumped aboard earlier this year, when the Caps were winning.



He jumped on board last year when the Caps made the playoffs.

He's hardcore.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Bandwagonner #1.


You called it earlier.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Peter Forsberg said:


> You Called it earlier.



How's the golf game going up in Philly, Mr Forsberg?


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> This series has Game 7 written all over it. Already.


6.....


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> No hats for 87???


He actually asked the refs to stop the Ovie hat's from being thrown on the rink.

What a stick in the mud.


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> So, Washington wins 2 home games by a goal, and you're good with that.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> The Penguins aren't even my favorite team. (Carolina) But are you up for some sort of wager? An avatar bet, perhaps?


I'm in.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> How's the golf game going up in Philly, Mr Forsberg?


 I'm loving this playoff hockey.  Also watching my World Champion Philly Phillies when I can.  Getting ready for the EAGLES to kick some butt this upcoming season.


----------



## Sweet 16

BuddyLee said:


> He actually asked the refs to stop the Ovie hat's from being thrown on the rink.
> 
> What a *WHINER*.



WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!  MAKE THEM STOP!!

Good Lord Sid, you're a grown man -- stop acting like a 2-year-old prima donna!


----------



## nachomama

BuddyLee said:


> He actually asked the refs to stop the Ovie hat's from being thrown on the rink.
> 
> What a stick in the mud.



What about the *1* hat that I saw thrown on the rink after his hat trick?


----------



## Sweet 16

nachomama said:


> What about the *1* hat that I saw thrown on the rink after his hat trick?



Well, they were in DC but it still looked pathetic.  I love THIS picture!


----------



## nachomama

Sweet 16 said:


> Well, they were in DC but it still looked pathetic.  I love THIS picture!



  Dejection is killer.


----------



## Black-Francis

Peter Forsberg said:


> Getting ready for the EAGLES to kick some butt this upcoming season.



 .......now that was a good one!!  


....sometimes the humor in you really shines!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Sweet 16 said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!  MAKE THEM STOP!!
> 
> Good Lord Sid, you're a grown man -- stop acting like a 2-year-old prima donna!


Did you know that Cindy still lives with Mario? I bet Mario's wife still does his laundry.


----------



## Baz

BuddyLee said:


> I'm in.



Actually, I think I should save my avatar bet for a potential Carolina/Washington Conference Finals.  I didn't think Carolina had much of chance against Boston, but they looked good shutting them out in Boston the other night.


----------



## LordStanley

did anyone see this hit?

Pittsburgh Penguins' Chris Kunitz fined $2,500 for cross-check on goalie Simeon Varlamov - ESPN


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> did anyone see this hit?
> 
> Pittsburgh Penguins' Chris Kunitz fined $2,500 for cross-check on goalie Simeon Varlamov - ESPN



I didn't see it, live.  I saw a replay of it, happened during a scramble for the puck near the net.  It wasn't as nasty as Ovechkin's whining made it sound.  Didn't faze Varlomov in the slightest.  EDIT: It easily could have called, but the refs miss many calls.  The fine seems appropriate in the context of the incident.

Speaking of, I'm shocked there haven't been any Caps fans on here complaining about Ovechkin's whining to the media..  Of course, they aren't mentioning his ridiculous dive that drew an undeserved penalty, either. The one where he acted like he got shot in the face.  I remember him doing a particularly silly dive against Philly last year, too.

What a whiny diver.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> I didn't see it, live.  I saw a replay of it, happened during a scramble for the puck near the net.  It wasn't as nasty as Ovechkin's whining made it sound.  Didn't faze Varlomov in the slightest.  EDIT: It easily could have called, but the refs miss many calls.  The fine seems appropriate in the context of the incident.
> 
> Speaking of, I'm shocked there haven't been any Caps fans on here complaining about Ovechkin's whining to the media..  Of course, they aren't mentioning his ridiculous dive that drew an undeserved penalty, either. The one where he acted like he got shot in the face.  I remember him doing a particularly silly dive against Philly last year, too.
> 
> What a whiny diver.


Yeah it was Cindy like.


----------



## nachomama

Did anyone see the Ovechkin story on E-60 last night?  That dude is crazy.


----------



## LordStanley

nachomama said:


> Did anyone see the Ovechkin story on E-60 last night?  That dude is crazy.



this one? 

E:60 -- Being Alex Ovechkin - ESPN Video - ESPN
E:60 - Alexander the Gr8 - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------



## Larry Gude

nachomama said:


> Did anyone see the Ovechkin story on E-60 last night?  That dude is crazy.



Just another dumb kid with money and time to indulge his impulses. Oh well, what's the point of being a sports hero if you have to behave like a banker? 

Wait...Alex Ovechkin is less of a menace to society and himself than a banker!


----------



## nachomama

LordStanley said:


> this one?
> 
> E:60 -- Being Alex Ovechkin - ESPN Video - ESPN
> E:60 - Alexander the Gr8 - ESPN Video - ESPN



I can't access them.  

It told the story about when he "broke his car" (broke the axle doing donuts in the parking lot).


----------



## Peter Forsberg

nachomama said:


> Did anyone see the Ovechkin story on E-60 last night?  That dude is crazy.


 Yep he will end up dead in a car accident.


----------



## nachomama

Peter Forsberg said:


> Yep he will end up dead in a car accident.



Most likely in that Mercedes SL 65 AMG he has.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> Yep he will end up dead in a car accident.



As long as it's just him, then, well, it's his life.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Larry Gude said:


> As long as it's just him, then, well, it's his life.


He drives his cars like he plays hockey I guess.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> He drives his cars like he plays hockey I guess.



Yup!


----------



## Baz

I think the Penguins have run out of gas.  There's lots of time to go in the game, and series, but they just seem out of gas, tonight.  They went on such a stretch of incredible hockey when they changed coaches, and added to the team at the trade deadline.  They battled past their most hated rivals, the Flyers in 6 games.

I think their tank is empty.  We'll see.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> I think the Penguins have run out of gas.  There's lots of time to go in the game, and series, but they just seem out of gas, tonight.  They went on such a stretch of incredible hockey when they changed coaches, and added to the team at the trade deadline.  They battled past their most hated rivals, the Flyers in 6 games.
> 
> I think their tank is empty.  We'll see.



Are you watching the same game as I am?


----------



## Larry Gude

I missed the first. The Penns look ALIVE yet the Caps don't look rushed nor scrambling around. Getting their line changes in great shape. First period go that way?

Where'd the goal come from?


----------



## Black-Francis

Larry Gude said:


> I missed the first. The Penns look ALIVE yet the Caps don't look rushed nor scrambling around. Getting their line changes in great shape. First period go that way?
> 
> Where'd the goal come from?



Ovie..... 1:23 in......


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> Are you watching the same game as I am?



I watched until the Canes-Bruins game started, and have now switched over for that intermission.

I just was referring to  results.  Crosby's the only guy scoring for them.  Everyone else has dissaperaed.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> Crosby's the only guy scoring for them.



not anymore, Fedotenko just scored.....Pens are dominating....looking desperate as they should be...


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> not anymore, Fedotenko just scored.....Pens are dominating....looking desperate as they should be...



I see that now.  They're bringing it hard.  But, I thought they outplayed Washington 5-on-5 in the first 2 games, and still lost.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> I see that now.  They're bringing it hard.  But, I thought they outplayed Washington 5-5 in the first 2 games, and still lost.



Game one, for the most part, I agree, not so much game two. 

Right now is ALL penns except the Caps just don't seem to be running around, they're not panicking.


----------



## Black-Francis

Larry Gude said:


> Game one, for the most part, I agree, not so much game two.



yep


----------



## Larry Gude

CHeesey call


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

If Theodore was in goal it would be 10-1 Pens.  Varlarmov has saved the Caps so far.   Next goal scored will be the game winner.


----------



## Larry Gude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> If Theodore was in goal it would be 10-1 Pens.  Varlarmov has saved the Caps so far.   Next goal scored will be the game winner.



Malkin is skating and puck handling and looking like a man among boys...

Then Ovie freaking plants him.


----------



## Black-Francis

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> If Theodore was in goal it would be 10-1 Pens.  Varlarmov has saved the Caps so far.   Next goal scored will be the game winner.



Varlarmov is a blessing.....


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> If Theodore was in goal it would be 10-1 Pens.  Varlarmov has saved the Caps so far.   Next goal scored will be the game winner.



That's why they call him Threeormore


----------



## Larry Gude

Nice goal, Malkin


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Cant let those guys stand in front of the goal, Caps missing Esrkine big time.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Finally a Pen penalty.  Only 2 powerplays for Caps tonight and how many for Pens about 8.


----------



## Larry Gude

I was gonna say the Caps are just off on their passing and puck handling, then, they slop it in!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Overtime I believe.


----------



## Larry Gude

Man, if the Caps can take this one...


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Larry Gude said:


> Man, if the Caps can take this one...



 They can thank Varly, he's kept them in the game tonight.


----------



## Black-Francis

Larry Gude said:


> Man, if the Caps can take this one...



It would be huge....especially as much as they have been outplayed tonight.


----------



## Larry Gude

Am I being a homer or were the announcers obviously deflated on the pp goal?


----------



## Black-Francis

34-18 shots on goal in favor of the Pens.


----------



## Black-Francis

Larry Gude said:


> Am I being a homer or were the announcers obviously deflated on the pp goal?



Yeah, I was actually starting to miss Joe and Craig.....


----------



## Larry Gude

Black-Francis said:


> It would be huge....especially as much as they have been outplayed tonight.



Yup.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Boy Caps with only 16 shots on goal for the whole game, Pens with 34.  Thats not Caps hockey usually the opposite.


----------



## Larry Gude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Boy Caps with only 16 shots on goal for the whole game, Pens with 34.  Thats not Caps hockey usually the opposite.



They just look really sloppy puck handling and passing; what are otherwise chances to at least get a shot off just don't even happen.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Black-Francis said:


> Yeah, I was actually starting to miss Joe and Craig.....



Glad I've got Versus on.


----------



## Black-Francis

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Glad I've got Versus on.





It's not on Comcast, Queefer.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Holy $hit what a overtime period non-stop.


----------



## Larry Gude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Holy $hit what a overtime period non-stop.



  GREAT STUFF!!!  Y'all told me Malkin could play!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Larry Gude said:


> GREAT STUFF!!!  Y'all told me Malkin could play!



Something woke him up last 5 games the Pens have played he has done nothing, why did he have to wake up tonight.


----------



## Larry Gude

Lightning strike! 

Good game, Penns!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

That game was all Pitt.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Thats all right, didnt really expect not to loose another game, after all 5 straight wins really tough to do during the playoffs.  Come back and win game 4 on Friday and then back to DC for Saturdays  big win.   Caps in 5.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Caps need to play better than that 

Varlamov's an amazing goalie.


----------



## twinoaks207

Go Penguins!  they're usually pretty good on powerplays and overtime!  Yes!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Cane's win in overtime, would love to see Carolina and Washington in next round.


----------



## mdeclipse03

I hope the team apologizes to Varlamov for losing that game. Once again, Varlamov made save after saved (I think he made 39 saves) compared to Fleury's 20 something. Caps were lucky to get it into overtime. Still trying to figure out how the Pens only had 2 penalities called against them?? And whats up with the refs talking to Crosby during faceoffs. Maybe he was telling Crosby when he was going to drop the puck since Crosby complained from the last game.

As the announcers said, Varlamov was the shiney penny in last nights game.


----------



## Softballkid

Caps have got to get more physical 

it's bad when your STAR PLAYER Ovie is hitting harder and more often than anyone else on the ice for your team!!!!!!

Hoonestly, though the series is 2-1 Caps, Pitt has owned them, just the Caps have had more lucky bounces go their way...


Plus, Crosby said it well in an interview before the game, they were going into deperation mode, and teams play a lot better in 'HOLY SHIAT' mode... Ya know...


And S.V IS A FRIGGIN STUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That boy has got game out the wahzoo 

Good game, great series so far!!

C A P S~ CAPS CAPS CAPS!!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Softballkid said:


> Caps have got to get more physical
> 
> it's bad when your STAR PLAYER Ovie is hitting harder and more often than anyone else on the ice for your team!!!!!!
> 
> Hoonestly, though the series is 2-1 Caps, Pitt has owned them, just the Caps have had more lucky bounces go their way...
> 
> 
> Plus, Crosby said it well in an interview before the game, they were going into deperation mode, and teams play a lot better in 'HOLY SHIAT' mode... Ya know...
> 
> 
> And S.V IS A FRIGGIN STUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That boy has got game out the wahzoo
> 
> Good game, great series so far!!
> 
> C A P S~ CAPS CAPS CAPS!!!!


 Semin and Green have to produce!!


----------



## Softballkid

Peter Forsberg said:


> Semin and Green have to produce!!


 

I concur, they were a HUGE part in the Caps getting here, and now it's like there just not there.  But, you have to give credit to Ny and Pitt for shutting them down.

Caps hockey isn't really a physical game, it's about fast breaks and finess(sp), and so far they haven't been allowed to play there game, and Pitt is showing the true color of how to slow down the Caps, be physical EVERY chance you get...


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

mdeclipse03 said:


> Still trying to figure out how the Pens only had 2 penalities called against them??




The officials were in the Pens' corner all night.  Just as bad as Philly games.


----------



## Softballkid

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> The officials were in the Pens' corner all night. Just as bad as Philly games.


 

Yes you could argue that, but in the end, 42-23 shots on goal, that right there tells you enough.


----------



## LastSon

I hate when people complain about the officiating, such a stupid response to a loss.  The fact is that after about 10 minutes into the first period, the Penguins had the Caps on their heels for the rest of the night.  When you're skating aggressively and controlling the play the way they did, you're going to draw penalties because guys on the other team stop moving their feet and get lazy.  Thats what happened last night.  The Caps were lucky to be in a position to steal that game, but they just couldn't get another lucky bounce.  But still as a Caps fan, you have to be somewhat encouraged that even though that was by far the worst game they've played in the playoffs, they still were very close to winning that game.  Get a split, end it at home.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LastSon said:


> I hate when people complain about the officiating, such a stupid response to a loss.  The fact is that after about 10 minutes into the first period, the Penguins had the Caps on their heels for the rest of the night.  When you're skating aggressively and controlling the play the way they did, you're going to draw penalties because guys on the other team stop moving their feet and get lazy.  Thats what happened last night.  The Caps were lucky to be in a position to steal that game, but they just couldn't get another lucky bounce.  But still as a Caps fan, you have to be somewhat encouraged that even though that was by far the worst game they've played in the playoffs, they still were very close to winning that game.  Get a split, end it at home.


It was the Malkin show.


----------



## LastSon

Peter Forsberg said:


> It was the Malkin show.



Don't be surprised if you see "the other Alex" return the favor before this series is through.


----------



## LordStanley

LastSon said:


> Don't be surprised if you see "the other Alex" return the favor before this series is through.



you mean spooge boy?


----------



## SoMdDude

Funny thing is the Penguins have not beat the caps in regulation all season, just twice in OT. The Capitals played like crap in game 3, but were STILL in the game and had a chance to win it, thanks to the Russian Wall.

Game 4 is huge now, we know we will get good goal tending, we just need to
play better is all, we all know the Caps can.


----------



## jwwb2000

When is the next game on?


----------



## cattitude

jwwb2000 said:


> When is the next game on?



Tonight...and game 5 is tomorrow night (back in DC).


----------



## jwwb2000

cattitude said:


> Tonight...and game 5 is tomorrow night (back in DC).



WooHoo!!

I know what we will be watching!!


----------



## MoparRacer896

nachomama said:


> What about the *1* hat that I saw thrown on the rink after his hat trick?



There was actually 2 thrown on the ice for Crosby's hat trick, I was there right behind the Caps bench. GO CAPS!


----------



## Larry Gude

MoparRacer896 said:


> There was actually 2 thrown on the ice for Crosby's hat trick, I was there right behind the Caps bench. GO CAPS!



One makes a better story.


----------



## nachomama

MoparRacer896 said:


> There was actually 2 thrown on the ice for Crosby's hat trick, I was there right behind the Caps bench. GO CAPS!



Yeah, I heard that yesterday.  I found out that two of my co-workers were at the game, and didn't even ask me.


----------



## Baz

The back-to-back games are going to be brutal for both teams.  Tonight would not be a good night for triple-overtime.


----------



## Sweet 16

LET'S GO CAPS!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Close the 5hole rookie. Another weak goal come on youngster. 3-1 Ptt.


----------



## twinoaks207

For some reason, Versus is not televising the hockey game on comcast cable in North Beach -- some stupid little trailer about "broadcast restrictions"  -- wtf??????!!!!!

Is the game on anywhere else?????


Stupid *&^%$*&^$#@ cable company!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinoaks207

Never mind, found it on CSN.....


----------



## Baz

I found it odd that Malkin gets called for Charging (it was), when 90% of Divechkin's checks are Charges.  Maybe it's odd because the refs are calling a good game.

Varmy looking vulnerable.

That Gonchar injury looks year ending.  Pens will have to dig deep to overcome his loss for the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> I found it odd that Malkin gets called for Charging (it was), when 90% of Divechkin's checks are Charges.  Maybe it's odd because the refs are calling a good game.
> 
> Varmy looking vulnerable.
> 
> That Gonchar injury looks year ending.  Pens will have to dig deep to overcome his loss for the rest of the playoffs.


Ovie was lucky he only got 2mins for that.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Ovie was lucky he only got 2mins for that.



He was.  But why the hell did they call him for tripping? It was Kneeing, or nothing.

Gary Bettman's conspiracy to save Divechkin's reputation.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Caps need to shoot on their powerplays instead of trying for the perfect pass, wasted a good bit of that powerplay doing nothing.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> He was.  But why the hell did they call him for tripping? It was Kneeing, or nothing.
> 
> Gary Bettman's conspiracy to save Divechkin's reputation.


What the heck is going on in your game Baz. Looks like MMA.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> What the heck is going on in your game Baz. Looks like MMA.



Each team with a PPG.  Each team realizing how huge this game is.  Imagine Boston going back home 1-3.  Teams playing tight checking.

Carolina would like to open it up, I believe.


----------



## Baz

Caps in trouble.  Another game where PIT was the better team.  With momentum going into tomorrow.

The Gonchar injury will hurt, but they have Boucher to fill in, I suspect.


----------



## twinoaks207

Go penguins!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Baz said:


> Caps in trouble.  Another game where PIT was the better team.  With momentum going into tomorrow.
> 
> The Gonchar injury will hurt, but they have Boucher to fill in, I suspect.



Caps havent looked very good the last 2 games, they need to shoot more, stop looking for the pretty play.  Green needs to step up and play like in the regular season, Semin needs to wake up also.
 Gonchar is a big loss for the Pens, when he was out during the regular season they didnt play so well.  Pens coach is like our coach was last year when he took over, team made a complete turn around.  Caps need tomorrows game or it could be over, dont wont to go back to Pitt a game down.


----------



## DoWhat

twinoaks207 said:


> Never mind, found it on CSN.....



Network, Channel # for Direct TV.

CSN?


----------



## twinoaks207

DoWhat said:


> Network, Channel # for Direct TV.
> 
> CSN?



*C*omcast *S*ports *N*etwork -- and they're lucky I found it!  I had the phone in my hand ready to call Comcast's Customer Service & demonstrate some of my more colorful vocabulary .  You just don't tell a Western PA gal that she can't watch her sports teams for a playoff game -- it's not healthy!


----------



## DoWhat

twinoaks207 said:


> *C*omcast *S*ports *N*etwork -- and they're lucky I found it!  I had the phone in my hand ready to call Comcast's Customer Service & demonstrate some of my more colorful vocabulary .  You just don't tell a Western PA gal that she can't watch her sports teams for a playoff game -- it's not healthy!



That didn't help.


----------



## Black-Francis

DoWhat said:


> That didn't help.





She's too busy


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Caps havent looked very good the last 2 games, they need to shoot more, stop looking for the pretty play.  Green needs to step up and play like in the regular season, Semin needs to wake up also.
> Gonchar is a big loss for the Pens, when he was out during the regular season they didnt play so well.  Pens coach is like our coach was last year when he took over, team made a complete turn around.  Caps need tomorrows game or it could be over, dont wont to go back to Pitt a game down.



If the Caps lose tomorrow, it IS over.


----------



## Baz

Odd how the Carolina game sort of mirrored the Pens game, at least from what I could tell from bouncing back and forth.


The Canes have their boot on the throat of the Bruins.  That series is over.


----------



## twinoaks207

DoWhat said:


> That didn't help.



channel 30 on Comcast in the Beaches?  does that help?  Versus on channel 68 had it blocked.


----------



## twinoaks207

Black-Francis said:


> She's too busy


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Caps havent looked very good the last 2 games, they need to shoot more, stop looking for the pretty play.  Green needs to step up and play like in the regular season, Semin needs to wake up also.
> Gonchar is a big loss for the Pens, when he was out during the regular season they didnt play so well.  Pens coach is like our coach was last year when he took over, team made a complete turn around.  Caps need tomorrows game or it could be over, dont wont to go back to Pitt a game down.





Another adjustment the Penguins have made, is they moved Talbot up to Malkin's line, to be a Divechkin killer.  Except for the givaaway off the bad bounce in Game 3, Divechkin's been held off the score sheet, unless I missed something.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> Another adjustment the Penguins have made, is they moved Talbot up to Malkin's line, to be a Divechkin killer.  Except for the givaaway off the bad bounce in Game 3, Divechkin's been held off the score sheet, unless I missed something.



He had an assist tonight.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> If the Caps lose tomorrow, it IS over.



 Isn't that what was said when they were down 3-1 to the Rangers?

Isn't it past your bedtime, kid?


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> Isn't that what was said when they were down 3-1 to the Rangers?
> 
> Isn't it past your bedtime, kid?


The Pens are much stronger than the Rangers.  In fact, you can see me talking the Rangers as weak.


It's there, Barnaby Jones.  Go find it.


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> He had an assist tonight.



The Penguins will take that over a hattie any day.


----------



## twinoaks207

Game 5 -- should be interesting...


----------



## Baz

Caps are looking much better tonight.  Varly seems to have recovered from his bad game last night.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Baz said:


> Caps are looking much better tonight.  Varly seems to have recovered from his bad game last night.


----------



## Baz

Hell of a game.  No pressure in a Game 5 OT, is there?


----------



## Baz

R'uh r'oh, Raggy!


----------



## twinoaks207

Damn good game!  Great efforts by Capitals but Penguins are good at overtime & power plays.

Monday in Pittsburgh!  

go Penguins!


----------



## Danzig

3-2​


----------



## Baz

twinoaks207 said:


> Damn good game!  Great efforts by Capitals but Penguins are good at overtime & power plays.
> 
> Monday in Pittsburgh!
> 
> go Penguins!




The Penguins aren't nearly as good on PP's as they should be, but they're doing okay.


Bylsma has them shooting the puck often.  And their D has stepped up.  Fleury could be better, but is getting it done.  A solid effort from the Pens.  The secondary scorers are contributing, finally.


----------



## Baz

Where are all the "hardcore" Caps fans???


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Where are all the "hardcore" Caps fans???


Nowhere to be found!


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> Where are all the "hardcore" Caps fans???



I can't call myself a hardcore fan; I can't name 1/2 the team or the position they play. However, they have renewed my interest in the game including an appreciation for the play in general, including how other teams play. 

Bottom line, two super stars are trumping one.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> Hell of a game.  No pressure in a Game 5 OT, is there?



That first 30 seconds is this series in a nutshell; the Caps had their chance, the Pens came down and had theirs...and then made one more. 

Game.


----------



## BuddyLee

It's apparent the young Caps players need more playoff experience because it is a different game in the post-season.  While Federov, Ovechkin and Varlamov have carried the team in some games, others like Semin and Green just haven't showed up.  If the seven game series against the Rangers wasn't a wake up call for the aforementioned this series certainly is.

Smokin' Al Koken is probably right in saying they're at least a few years away.


----------



## Black-Francis

Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no! And it ain't over now. 'Cause when the goin' gets tough...the tough get goin'! Who's with me? Let's go!

LET'S DO IT!


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> I can't call myself a hardcore fan; I can't name 1/2 the team or the position they play. However, they have renewed my interest in the game including an appreciation for the play in general, including how other teams play.
> 
> Bottom line, two super stars are trumping one.



That's cool.  While sometimes we may poke fun at the sudden resurgence of Caps fans, it's good to have an exciting and competitive team back in DC.  The more people enjoying this great sport, the better.


----------



## Baz

BuddyLee said:


> It's apparent the young Caps players need more playoff experience because it is a different game in the post-season.  While Federov, Ovechkin and Varlamov have carried the team in some games, others like Semin and Green just haven't showed up.  If the seven game series against the Rangers wasn't a wake up call for the aforementioned this series certainly is.
> 
> Smokin' Al Koken is probably right in saying they're at least a few years away.



Normally teams have to build their way into Stanley Cup contention, after being out of it for a few years.  First step is to just get in the playoffs, which the Caps did last year.  Then win a series or two, which they've done this year.  Then it's tough for any team to win the conference, let alone win it all.

That's the way the Hurricanes built their way to their recent Cup, the way the Penguins progressed as a team the last couple years, and the way the Caps are doing it.  Every now and then a team gets hot and jumps right to the Finals, but that's not typical.

And this series still isn't over yet.  The Penguins have all the momentum, but they still have to close it out.  They have no desire to come back to DC for game 7.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Baz said:


> Where are all the "hardcore" Caps fans???





Peter Forsberg said:


> Nowhere to be found!



 Hi Forsberg.  How's the golf game going?  Or is it baseball season in Philly now?


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Black-Francis said:


> Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no! And it ain't over now. 'Cause when the goin' gets tough...the tough get goin'! Who's with me? Let's go!
> 
> LET'S DO IT!



 It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings.


----------



## Penn

Barry Melrose - ESPN Hockey Analyst, ex-coach, intimates the series is over;

Penguins will win. 

Any takers?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BuddyLee said:


> It's apparent the young Caps players need more playoff experience because it is a different game in the post-season.  While Federov, Ovechkin and Varlamov have carried the team in some games, others like Semin and Green just haven't showed up.  If the seven game series against the Rangers wasn't a wake up call for the aforementioned this series certainly is.
> 
> Smokin' Al Koken is probably right in saying they're at least a few years away.



 Besides Green and Semin not showing up, Brooks Laich is another one who hasnt stepped up in this series.  Along with Ovie two other players who have really given it all are Backstrom, who's been awesome and Dave Steckel.  Caps are a young team as someone else has mentioned and these playoffs this year, is giving them more experience for the future years.  With the players in Hershey and with Varly proving himself in the post-season the future is very bright.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Hi Forsberg.  How's the golf game going?  Or is it baseball season in Philly now?


 Getting ready for football.  What QB is Washington going to try and get this week? I hear Jeff George is looking for a job.  Nats going to lose 100 games again this season?


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Peter Forsberg said:


> Getting ready for football.  What QB is Washington going to try and get this week? I hear Jeff George is looking for a job.  Nats going to lose 100 games again this season?



Rex Grossman 

I don't care about boring baseball


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Rex Grossman
> 
> I don't care about boring baseball


 I bet he might be able to learn the offense.


----------



## Softballkid

Man, except for game 3, I miss 2 games, and we lose 


Missed Friday picking the wifey up from the airport, and missed game 5 for not being home either 



If we lose, all the CAPS fans can blame me for the ginx, and the pitt fans can thank me 



So not getting much of a re-cap here, what all went down?

Caps play soft again or what?


----------



## Larry Gude

Softballkid said:


> So not getting much of a re-cap here, what all went down?
> 
> Caps play soft again or what?



Nope. Great game, I thought, well played at a high level. Caps coulda won, easy. However, at the end of the day, two superstars playing well trumps one superstar. Malkin and Crosby are able to generate constant pressure and, sooner or later, something breaks.


----------



## Softballkid

Larry Gude said:


> Nope. Great game, I thought, well played at a high level. Caps coulda won, easy. However, at the end of the day, two superstars playing well trumps one superstar. Malkin and Crosby are able to generate constant pressure and, sooner or later, something breaks.


 

Yeah, I think our D over persue's from time to time, but, that comes down to coach B's philosphy of play to win 


But your completely on point there, 2 upper tier stars will over-take 1 any day... The Caps REALLY need someone besides A.O and S.V to STEP UP!


----------



## LordStanley

Larry Gude said:


> Nope. Great game, I thought, well played at a high level. Caps coulda won, easy. However, at the end of the day, two superstars playing well trumps one superstar. Malkin and Crosby are able to generate constant pressure and, sooner or later, something breaks.



Sorry but I must disagree....  You can thank that last loss to Tom Poti...

He would have served the developing play better if he stayed on his feet and picked up crosby... Malkin was already covered and that pass would have never gotten to Crosby...


----------



## Larry Gude

LordStanley said:


> Sorry but I must disagree....  You can thank that last loss to Tom Poti...
> 
> He would have served the developing play better if he stayed on his feet and picked up crosby... Malkin was already covered and that pass would have never gotten to Crosby...



You talking about his dive and the puck deflected off his stick into the net?


----------



## LordStanley

Larry Gude said:


> You talking about his dive and the puck deflected off his stick into the net?



I sure am.


----------



## Larry Gude

LordStanley said:


> I sure am.



OK, so one play and the game is his fault? I agree that if he's diving, he probably made a bad play, took a bad angle, reacted wrong, but, Malkin has been putting the Caps D back on there heels ever since he woke up in game three.


----------



## LordStanley

Larry Gude said:


> OK, so one play and the game is his fault? I agree that if he's diving, he probably made a bad play, took a bad angle, reacted wrong, but, Malkin has been putting the Caps D back on there heels ever since he woke up in game three.



you dont think he feels the same way???  

Any decent sportsmen would blame that on himself, apologize to his team and promise to make it up in the next game.

Or Milan Jurcina for taking the penalty that Malkin scored on.....

Ovie and Backstroms line played better that Crosby/Malkin


----------



## Larry Gude

LordStanley said:


> you dont think he feels the same way???
> 
> Any decent sportsmen would blame that on himself, apologize to his team and promise to make it up in the next game.
> 
> Or Milan Jurcina for taking the penalty that Malkin scored on.....
> 
> Ovie and Backstroms line played better that Crosby/Malkin



Sure, he feels terrible, but, they all do that. We've all seen breakaways broken up from behind when that little maneuver works out OK. 

The thing about Malkin and Crosby is, outplayed the whole game or not, they have the talent, like OVechkin, to explode for one play that will be the game winner. 

I'd asked you all to tell me who to look out for and several of you full time hockey fans said Malkin; made a believer out of me!


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:


> The thing about Malkin and Crosby is, outplayed the whole game or not, they have the talent, like OVechkin, to explode for one play that will be the game winner.



You don't think Ovie has talent?


----------



## Larry Gude

cattitude said:


> You don't think Ovie has talent?



Re-read that, please; 



> they have the talent, like OVechkin, to explode


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:


> Re-read that, please;


----------



## Larry Gude

Well, that was easy.   0-1


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Capitals playing pass-the-puck while Penguins keep shooting on goal. 

The way the Caps are playing tonight, Pens will close this off in a blowout.


----------



## donbarzini

I'm rooting for Burgess Meredith and Danny DeVito


----------



## Libertarian

A penalty with 2:02 remaining in a game like this???


----------



## Larry Gude

I think we can safely say, at something nearly exactly 2:1 in penalties for the series, that this is not the finest of officiating.


----------



## nachomama

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Capitals playing pass-the-puck while Penguins keep shooting on goal.
> 
> The way the Caps are playing tonight, Pens will close this off in a blowout.



Really?


----------



## Libertarian

I did not want to see Caps season end in sudden death like it did last year...but maybe they will pull this game out.


----------



## Baz

I know why Caps fans are ignorant of the rules and penalties.

When their homer broadcasters say things like "...it was a slash, but at this point in the game you have to let them play..."....  When they whine about a slash that breaks the stick of the opponent...and then blame the STICK!!!!


That's Bull####.  If it's a slash, it's a slash.  Whether it be in the first period of the first game of the season, or Game 7 of the SC Finals.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> I know why Caps fans are ignorant of the rules and penalties.
> 
> When their homer broadcasters say things like "...it was a slash, but at this point in the game you have to let them play..."....  When they whine about a slash that breaks the stick of the opponent...and then blame the STICK!!!!
> 
> 
> That's Bull####.  If it's a slash, it's a slash.  Whether it be in the first period of the first game of the season, or Game 7 of the SC Finals.



Oh, come on! Semin gets tackled at the net with 4 minutes to go and Locker says "Well, the whistles get put away in this situation, as it should be..."

You gonna sit there and play know it all, that in fact, it should be 32 pp's to 18 or whatever it is, for the series? 

You've got to be joking.


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> Oh, come on! Semin gets tackled at the net with 4 minutes to go and Locker says "Well, the whistles get put away in this situation, as it should be..."
> 
> You gonna sit there and play know it all, that in fact, it should be 32 pp's to 18 or whatever it is, for the series?
> 
> You've got to be joking.



If all you know about the rules of hockey is based on what the homers cry about, then *you're *joking.


----------



## Libertarian

Yes! There will be a game 7!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> If all you know about the rules of hockey is based on what the homers cry about, then *you're *joking.



OK, all I did was state a FACT; the penalties are about 2:1 in this series. You're happy with that, just say so. You wanna say EVERY slash is a penalty but not every interference or hook, fine, say so. 

Caps win. Good nite.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> If all you know about the rules of hockey is based on what the homers cry about, then *you're *joking.



*you're* an idiot and a homer....


----------



## twinoaks207

Good game, Caps --- see you Wednesday -- be ready!


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> *you're* an idiot and a homer....


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> OK, all I did was state a FACT; the penalties are about 2:1 in this series. You're happy with that, just say so. You wanna say EVERY slash is a penalty but not every interference or hook, fine, say so.
> 
> Caps win. Good nite.



A Fact???

Oh, yes. You're the guy that always fantasizes his opinions are facts.  


Don't want to be penalized, don't commit penalties.  Easy enough.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Baz said:


> A Fact???
> 
> Oh, yes. You're the guy that always fantasizes his opinions are facts.
> 
> 
> Don't want to be penalized, don't commit penalties.  Easy enough.



How many  penalties were called on the Caps so far?

You're a moron.  Go back to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Baz

*Just wondering.*

If your Caps do get to the EC Finals, and face the Hurricanes.

Are they still going to stick with that rediculous "Rock the Red" rally?  The Canes wore red far longer than the new Caps have.  The Black/Gold/Blue didn't treat them, so well.  And seeing how so many other teams established "Red", I'm trying to understand why the Caps think they're so clever.

Enlighten me, those of you that were fans before April.


----------



## Baz

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> How many  penalties were called on the Caps so far?
> 
> You're a moron.  Go back to Pittsburgh.



Go back to swinging between the DNC and GOP, fanboy.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> If your Caps do get to the EC Finals, and face the Hurricanes.
> 
> Are they still going to stick with that rediculous "Rock the Red" rally?  The Canes wore red far longer than the new Caps have.  The Black/Gold/Blue didn't treat them, so well.  And seeing how so many other teams established "Red", I'm trying to understand why the Caps think they're so clever.
> 
> Enlighten me, those of you that were fans before April.



Caps were "Rockin the Red" long before Carolina was even a team. Caps original colors of *red*, white and blue were established long before Hartford's move to Carolina, NumbNuts....






Ridley and Hatcher in 1990



1985 Jersey



Oh look, it's Yvon Labre "rockin the red" in the friggin' seventies.....

It's called marketing, douchebag!
Now please go away!


----------



## otter

Baz said:


> I know why Caps fans are ignorant of the rules and penalties.
> 
> When their homer broadcasters say things like "...it was a slash, but at this point in the game you have to let them play..."....  When they whine about a slash that breaks the stick of the opponent...and then blame the STICK!!!!
> 
> 
> That's Bull####.  If it's a slash, it's a slash.  Whether it be in the first period of the first game of the season, or Game 7 of the SC Finals.



 you are ignorant of playoff hockey..:dur:


----------



## Softballkid

I watched from about 7:45 til the end...

That was a good game, some of the calls were a little sketchy, I honestly think that last penatly with 2:02 left in reg. was a little sketchy..

It didn't look like he hit the stick hard at all, and next thing you know it goes flying, whistle blows...  TO ME, this is just my opinion, it looked like a dive play...  But at the same time, it was called, nothing you can do about it...

See you in game 7, S.V for MVP 





now, off topic for a minute, Brashir gets a HUGE suspension for coming out, throwing a shoulder and laying a guy out...  and whats his name gets a $2,500.00 dollar FINE for throwing A SUCKER PUNCH!!!!!!!!!  WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## LastSon

Baz said:


> If your Caps do get to the EC Finals, and face the Hurricanes.
> 
> Are they still going to stick with that rediculous "Rock the Red" rally?  The Canes wore red far longer than the new Caps have.  The Black/Gold/Blue didn't treat them, so well.  And seeing how so many other teams established "Red", I'm trying to understand why the Caps think they're so clever.
> 
> Enlighten me, those of you that were fans before April.




*Baz*, its not that the Capitals think that they're being clever with the "Rock the Red" campaign.  Every year most sports team come up with a PR campaign slogan.  The Wizards, Orioles, Nationals, even the Redskins to a certain extent all have very recognizable slogans that they'll use each season.  Last year however, the Caps took on the "Rock the Red" campaign as theirs, and during their ridiculous march to get into the playoffs last season, it just exploded.  The fan base and the team embraced it, and that along with "Unleash the Fury" became the rallying cries for the fan base, and it just carried over into this year.  It wouldn't shock me if next year you saw them with a few new slogans, but still keep with the Red theme that has really generated a lot of buzz in the area.


----------



## LastSon

Softballkid said:


> now, off topic for a minute, Brashir gets a HUGE suspension for coming out, throwing a shoulder and laying a guy out...  and whats his name gets a $2,500.00 dollar FINE for throwing A SUCKER PUNCH!!!!!!!!!  WTF!!!!!!!!



Aaron Ward deserved to get knocked the ef out, and I'm glad that the NHL didn't suspend Scott Walker for the hit.  Matt Cullen took a wrist shot and was basically defenseless as Ward cross checked him in the face, Walker skated over to make sure that it didn't happen again, and then all of a sudden Ward turned pacifist, decided he wanted no part of Walker, and got knocked out nonetheless, and I say good. And this is exactly why you can't get rid of fighting in hockey, because of punks like Aaron Ward who think they can cross check defenseless players in the face without facing any consequences.


----------



## Larry Gude

LastSon said:


> Aaron Ward deserved to get knocked the ef out, and I'm glad that the NHL didn't suspend Scott Walker for the hit.  Matt Cullen took a wrist shot and was basically defenseless as Ward cross checked him in the face, Walker skated over to make sure that it didn't happen again, and then all of a sudden Ward turned pacifist, decided he wanted no part of Walker, and got knocked out nonetheless, and I say good. And this is exactly why you can't get rid of fighting in hockey, because of punks like Aaron Ward who think they can cross check defenseless players in the face without facing any consequences.



If crosschecking people to the face was a 5 minute/game misconduct AND a fine AND a suspension, that would be that. 

I don't miss fighting at all and I don't miss much of the chipiness that has gone away as well. 

Every game I've watched these playoffs, especially the Caps/Penns, has been an entertaining, flowing, attacking and fun to watch game with none of the clutching and grabbing and holding of a decade ago that made the playoffs these incredibly tight, boring affairs where one goal was titanically huge. 

I like this.


----------



## LastSon

Larry, I agree, and I think the rule changes that occured post-lock out have worked.  The league showcases their special talents now, and they weren't doing that before.  The games flow better, scoring is up, and its a much more entertaining game to watch, especially on TV as compared to pre-lock out.  But at the same time, how many face washes and little get togethers do you see at the end of almost every play right now?  The pushing and the shoving annoys me.  Its like when you see two people about to fight and one of them is like "You're lucky my friend is holding me back" when the friend is barely even standing in front of him.  Right now in the NHL you have a bunch of guys that act tough because there is no threat of actually having to be tough. *cough*Crosby*cough*


----------



## otter

LastSon said:


> Larry, I agree, and I think the rule changes that occured post-lock out have worked.  The league showcases their special talents now, and they weren't doing that before.  The games flow better, scoring is up, and its a much more entertaining game to watch, especially on TV as compared to pre-lock out.  But at the same time, how many face washes and little get togethers do you see at the end of almost every play right now?  The pushing and the shoving annoys me.  Its like when you see two people about to fight and one of them is like "You're lucky my friend is holding me back" when the friend is barely even standing in front of him.  Right now in the NHL you have a bunch of guys that act tough because there is no threat of actually having to be tough. *cough*Crosby*cough*



I am far from being a Pens fans, but in a hockey sense, Crosby is very tough, you don't get the goals he gets in front of the goal mouth unless you are tough. I see now why he is thought to be so special, unbelievable hand eye coordination and quickness. I'll still call him Cindy, but thats just to irk Pens fans.


----------



## Larry Gude

otter said:


> I am far from being a Pens fans, but in a hockey sense, Crosby is very tough, you don't get the goals he gets in front of the goal mouth unless you are tough. I see now why he is thought to be so special, unbelievable hand eye coordination and quickness...



He is awesome.


----------



## Larry Gude

LastSon said:


> Larry, I agree, and I think the rule changes that occured post-lock out have worked.  The league showcases their special talents now, and they weren't doing that before.  The games flow better, scoring is up, and its a much more entertaining game to watch, especially on TV as compared to pre-lock out.  But at the same time, how many face washes and little get togethers do you see at the end of almost every play right now?  The pushing and the shoving annoys me.  Its like when you see two people about to fight and one of them is like "You're lucky my friend is holding me back" when the friend is barely even standing in front of him.  Right now in the NHL you have a bunch of guys that act tough because there is no threat of actually having to be tough. *cough*Crosby*cough*



I hear you, but, either they start putting guys in the box for pushing and shoving or we accept that in context of losing the fights and improving the overall play. 

In the old days, the shot Marly got in the back of the head in, what, game 3? during a pile up would have meant a full out brawl AND retribution the next game or two, back and forth. Thug fest. 

The league can just look at the tapes and make that kind of thing too expensive.  

I'd always said that the NHL needs to go to the Olympic style, free skating, but could never build the rinks that big to give guys room. I'm truly impressed how much skating does go on now with the smaller rink.

Good stuff.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Larry Gude said:


> I hear you, but, either they start putting guys in the box for pushing and shoving or we accept that in context of losing the fights and improving the overall play.
> 
> In the old days, the shot Marly got in the back of the head in, what, game 3? during a pile up would have meant a full out brawl AND retribution the next game or two, back and forth. Thug fest.
> 
> The league can just look at the tapes and make that kind of thing too expensive.
> 
> I'd always said that the NHL needs to go to the Olympic style, free skating, but could never build the rinks that big to give guys room. I'm truly impressed how much skating does go on now with the smaller rink.
> 
> Good stuff.



I love playoff hockey.

No matter who wins, Wednesday Night's game is going to be entertaining!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> I love playoff hockey.
> 
> No matter who wins, Wednesday Night's game is going to be entertaining!


I agree...Even if my team is at home the games are awesome to watch.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> I agree...Even if my team is at home the games are awesome to watch.



Our teams at home. Wednesday night. 7pm.


----------



## LastSon

otter said:


> I am far from being a Pens fans, but in a hockey sense, Crosby is very tough, you don't get the goals he gets in front of the goal mouth unless you are tough. I see now why he is thought to be so special, unbelievable hand eye coordination and quickness. I'll still call him Cindy, but thats just to irk Pens fans.



While I'm not disagreeing with you that he does have some truly amazing skills, you also have to realize that it is due to the rule changes that he is allowed to have free reign in front of the net.  Basically the only option defensemen are left against a player like that is to get their stick under his and give him a little lift-check before he can get his stick on the puck.


----------



## cattitude

Larry Gude said:


> Our teams at home. Wednesday night. 7pm.



psssstt. re-read the post.


----------



## Larry Gude

LastSon said:


> While I'm not disagreeing with you that he does have some truly amazing skills, you also have to realize that it is due to the rule changes that he is allowed to have free reign in front of the net.  Basically the only option defensemen are left against a player like that is to get their stick under his and give him a little lift-check before he can get his stick on the puck.



OK, but is it rugby or hockey? I understand what you are saying; 10 years ago, he'd lose his teeth one night, his ribs the next, his life the third.  
But, it's a two way street. The rules don't just benefit Crosby. 

The game, to me, is so far superior, it's actually stunning and, as I say, not just my team, but every game I've watched. These playoffs may ignite hockey back up the popularity scale again.


----------



## Larry Gude

cattitude said:


> psssstt. re-read the post.



What?


----------



## LastSon

Larry Gude said:


> OK, but is it rugby or hockey? I understand what you are saying; 10 years ago, he'd lose his teeth one night, his ribs the next, his life the third.
> But, it's a two way street. The rules don't just benefit Crosby.
> 
> The game, to me, is so far superior, it's actually stunning and, as I say, not just my team, but every game I've watched. These playoffs may ignite hockey back up the popularity scale again.



Absolutely, I very much enjoy this game.  What I was trying to point out was the fact that I don't think Crosby should be lauded over for doing something that a bum like Sean Avery can do.  He has much more admireable parts to his game.  Heck, he's put up almost as many falling to his knees, still get it past the goalie type goals as Ovie has in their careers.


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> Caps were "Rockin the Red" long before Carolina was even a team. Caps original colors of *red*, white and blue were established long before Hartford's move to Carolina, NumbNuts....
> 
> 
> 
> It's called marketing, douchebag!
> Now please go away!




No kidding.  That's why I said "the new Caps".  They were originally red, abandoned that color for black, and recently decided to change back to red.   They were so proud of this change back to red that they centered their marketing around the color of their uniforms.


"We need a new catchphrase.  I know!  We have red jerseys, right?  Except for Calgary, Carolina, Chicago, Detroit, Montreal, New Jersey, Ottawa, and Phoenix, we're the only team who wears red. So let's highlight that!" 



Nothing to get your panties in a bunch over, I just find it a bit lame.  But hey, Caps fans love it, and that's what matters.


----------



## Larry Gude

LastSon said:


> Absolutely, I very much enjoy this game.  What I was trying to point out was the fact that I don't think Crosby should be lauded over for doing something that a bum like Sean Avery can do.  He has much more admireable parts to his game.  Heck, he's put up almost as many falling to his knees, still get it past the goalie type goals as Ovie has in their careers.



Sean Avery? Come on!


----------



## Baz

LastSon said:


> Aaron Ward deserved to get knocked the ef out, and I'm glad that the NHL didn't suspend Scott Walker for the hit.  Matt Cullen took a wrist shot and was basically defenseless as Ward cross checked him in the face, Walker skated over to make sure that it didn't happen again, and then all of a sudden Ward turned pacifist, decided he wanted no part of Walker, and got knocked out nonetheless, and I say good. And this is exactly why you can't get rid of fighting in hockey, because of punks like Aaron Ward who think they can cross check defenseless players in the face without facing any consequences.



I agree that Ward deserved what he got, but I am surprised Walker didn't *at the least* get a one game suspension.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> No kidding.  That's why I said "the new Caps".  They were originally red, abandoned that color for black, and recently decided to change back to red.   They were so proud of this change back to red that they centered their marketing around the color of their uniforms.
> 
> 
> "We need a new catchphrase.  I know!  We have red jerseys, right?  Except for Calgary, Carolina, Chicago, Detroit, Montreal, New Jersey, Ottawa, and Phoenix, we're the only team who wears red. So let's highlight that!"
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to get your panties in a bunch over, I just find it a bit lame.  But hey, Caps fans love it, and that's what matters.



no kidding, it's called money and marketing, idiot!!


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> no kidding, it's called money and marketing, idiot!!



Dummy!  Poopyhead!!!


----------



## donbarzini

Baz said:


> No kidding.  That's why I said "the new Caps".  They were originally red, abandoned that color for black, and recently decided to change back to red.   They were so proud of this change back to red that they centered their marketing around the color of their uniforms.
> 
> 
> "We need a new catchphrase.  I know!  We have red jerseys, right?  Except for Calgary, Carolina, Chicago, Detroit, Montreal, New Jersey, Ottawa, and Phoenix, we're the only team who wears red. So let's highlight that!"
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to get your panties in a bunch over, I just find it a bit lame.  But hey, Caps fans love it, and that's what matters.




Just like all the Burgess Meredith fans indulging in the "White-out" last night.
Right? Let's see, Bruins, Canadiens, Flyers, Detroit.........etc. But it's only lame when a non-Pittsburgh team does it. Do I have it right? And what makes it worse is they wear the black jerseys @home.




Putz.


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> Just like all the Burgess Meredith fans indulging in the "White-out" last night.
> Right? Let's see, Bruins, Canadiens, Flyers, Detroit.........etc. But it's only lame when a non-Pittsburgh team does it. Do I have it right? And what makes it worse is they wear the black jerseys @home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putz.





Awwww.  Caps fans just a tad bit senstive about "Rock the Red".


----------



## donbarzini

Baz said:


> Awwww.  Caps fans just a tad bit senstive about "Rock the Red".



I'm a Bruins fan born and raised, sunshine. And your pissant little Pens stole our colors trying to ride the Steelers coattails. And I've hated The Crapitals since they ruined Bobby Carpenter. But I hate overbearing, supercilious Penguin fans more.


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> I'm a Bruins fan born and raised, sunshine. And your pissant little Pens stole our colors trying to ride the Steelers coattails. And I've hated The Crapitals since they ruined Bobby Carpenter. But I hate overbearing, supercilious Penguin fans more.



You're barking up the wrong tree, I'm pulling for the Canes.  True, I'd enjoy watching the Pens beat the Caps, but that's the extent of it.  Your Bruins roughed up the Canes pretty badly the other night, but they should rebound tonight at home.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Baz said:


> When their homer broadcasters say things like "...it was a slash, but at this point in the game you have to let them play..."....  When they whine about a slash that breaks the stick of the opponent...and then blame the STICK!!!!
> 
> 
> Im a little slow responding to last nights game, I was out of town back in the hills of West Virginia for a family funeral, and only saw 2 minutes of the game the first 2 in OT, while checking into our room the game happened to be on the TV in the lobby.  I was unloading the car when the Caps scored to win.  GO CAPS
> You think the Caps have homer broadcasters, the game I saw was being broadcast on the Pens home channel, I admit our guys can be pretty one-sided sometimes, I watched the postgame show that these two Pen guys did, boy are they whinners.
> Ive tried to catch all the playoffs games, first with the Rangers and now with the Pens, but Ive got a very scary streak going being a Cap fan, I was unable to watch game 6 with the Rangers a must win and the Caps won, also game 7 was unable to watch Caps win.  Last night a must win for Caps unable to watch and Caps win that one, Im beside myself as to what to do for game 7 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching, just hope Im not jinxing them.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Baz said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree, I'm pulling for the Canes.  True, I'd enjoy watching the Pens beat the Caps, but that's the extent of it.  Your Bruins roughed up the Canes pretty badly the other night, but they should rebound tonight at home.



That was a heckuva rebound.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Baz said:
> 
> 
> 
> When their homer broadcasters say things like "...it was a slash, but at this point in the game you have to let them play..."....  When they whine about a slash that breaks the stick of the opponent...and then blame the STICK!!!!
> 
> 
> Im a little slow responding to last nights game, I was out of town back in the hills of West Virginia for a family funeral, and only saw 2 minutes of the game the first 2 in OT, while checking into our room the game happened to be on the TV in the lobby.  I was unloading the car when the Caps scored to win.  GO CAPS
> You think the Caps have homer broadcasters, the game I saw was being broadcast on the Pens home channel, I admit our guys can be pretty one-sided sometimes, I watched the postgame show that these two Pen guys did, boy are they whinners.
> Ive tried to catch all the playoffs games, first with the Rangers and now with the Pens, but Ive got a very scary streak going being a Cap fan, I was unable to watch game 6 with the Rangers a must win and the Caps won, also game 7 was unable to watch Caps win.  Last night a must win for Caps unable to watch and Caps win that one, Im beside myself as to what to do for game 7 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching, just hope Im not jinxing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched every game except for any of the Friday/Saturday games (g.d. races).
Click to expand...


----------



## BuddyLee

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> B With the players in Hershey and with Varly proving himself in the post-season the future is very bright.


No doubt, brotha'.

This series deserved a game 7.


----------



## BuddyLee

Libertarian said:


> A penalty with 2:02 remaining in a game like this???


Horrible call.  Kinda a night full of em'.


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> Oh, come on! Semin gets tackled at the net with 4 minutes to go and Locker says "Well, the whistles get put away in this situation, as it should be..."
> 
> You gonna sit there and play know it all, that in fact, it should be 32 pp's to 18 or whatever it is, for the series?
> 
> You've got to be joking.


He was taken down twice on two different occasions and nothing.  Yet, a tick-tack tickle with fans moaning and groaning brings a slashing penalty with 2 minutes to go.

Caps just need a few breaks and they haven't gotten many.


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> If all you know about the rules of hockey is based on what the homers cry about, then *you're *joking.


I think we know who the homer is here.

If you know anything about Beninati he holds his tongue.  In fact, this is the first time he's ever said anything remotely about the officiating in recent memory.  That was probably the worst called game I've seen this year.


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> If your Caps do get to the EC Finals, and face the Hurricanes.
> 
> Are they still going to stick with that rediculous "Rock the Red" rally? The Canes wore red far longer than the new Caps have. The Black/Gold/Blue didn't treat them, so well. And seeing how so many other teams established "Red", I'm trying to understand why the Caps think they're so clever.
> 
> Enlighten me, those of you that were fans before April.


Red is one the their original colors.  They've changed colors many times as bad teams usually do to produce some sort of "change".  The team does a pretty good job in treating the fans with the recent Rock the Red theme.  As a fan I had an enjoyable entertaining experience.  Plus, if it gets these young Capitals juices flowing, what's so bad about that?  

Of course, the team nor do I care what fans of other teams think of it.


----------



## BuddyLee

donbarzini said:


> I'm a Bruins fan born and raised, sunshine. And your pissant little Pens stole our colors trying to ride the Steelers coattails. And I've hated The Crapitals since they ruined Bobby Carpenter. But I hate overbearing, supercilious Penguin fans more.


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> Your Bruins roughed up the Canes pretty badly the other night, but they should rebound tonight at home.


Not really.  This one has turned out to be a better series than I thought.  Canes better wake up.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

GAME 7, here we go!!!

GO CAPS!


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Incredible game!  Caps came out to win tonight! 

One thing is certain, there will be some fights in this.


----------



## Libertarian

Okay, Caps, time to regroup.


----------



## Larry Gude

WTF????? I just got in from riding. What the hell happened!!!????


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Larry Gude said:


> WTF????? I just got in from riding. What the hell happened!!!????



First goal, Caps D left Sindey Crosby wide open in the corner on a Power Play (penalty was actually legit this time).

Second goal, Varly made a Theodore and missed an easy goal.


----------



## Larry Gude

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> First goal, Caps D left Sindey Crosby wide open in the corner on a Power Play (penalty was actually legit this time).
> 
> Second goal, Varly made a Theodore and missed an easy goal.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Another stupid penalty.


----------



## Danzig

*It's a Great Day for Hockey* - "Badger" Bob Johnson


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Danzig said:


> *It's a Great Day for Hockey* - "Badger" Bob Johnson



Puck off, I'm still waiting for a phone call


----------



## Larry Gude

Danzig said:


> *It's a Great Day for Hockey* - "Badger" Bob Johnson


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Great start Caps


----------



## Baz

Danzig said:


> *It's a Great Day for Hockey* - "Badger" Bob Johnson


----------



## Baz

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Great start Caps



It's not how you start, it's how you finish.


----------



## Libertarian

Baz said:


> It's not how you start, it's how you finish.



Well, I hope they finish much better, because I don't feel like seeing a bunch of displaced Pittsburghers waving black and gold pompons and displaying bumperstickers because they finally have something to be proud of about steel-town.


----------



## Black-Francis

Libertarian said:


> Well, I hope they finish much better, because I don't feel like seeing a bunch of displaced Pittsburghers waving black and gold pompons and displaying bumperstickers because they finally have something to be proud of about steel-town.



uh....steelers....


----------



## citizen_fear

Baz said:


> It's not how you start, it's how you finish.



I got up and came over to the computer, so mad I couldn't watch anymore right now. Will catch the rest when I go to bed.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

GAMEOVER!!! Sorry Caps fans 3-0 Pitt


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

It's over. 

Varly sucks ass tonight.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> It's over.
> 
> Varly sucks ass tonight.


Playoffs are tough for any goalie let alone a rookie.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Baz said:


> It's not how you start, it's how you finish.



4-0.  It's over.

Caps defense sucks ass tonight, and the offense hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## Libertarian

Black-Francis said:


> uh....steelers....



Pitt definitely has had some good sports teams...I just wish the city would create some jobs so I don't have to deal with those sorry S.O.B.s everywhere I go. When I worked at the school board, most of the teachers were from Pittsburgh...when I worked at restaurant as a teen, most of the managers were from Pittsburgh...I mean, what the f##k kind of sorry town is that that y'all can't even sustain an economy up there?


----------



## Black-Francis

Penguin Curse


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Maybe next year!


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

There's the Caps I miss.  I wonder where they've hiding the past 3 years.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Come on at least show effort your getting blown out.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

:shakingheadindisbelief:

Caps picked a great game to melt down.


----------



## Baz

Libertarian said:


> Well, I hope they finish much better, because I don't feel like seeing a bunch of displaced Pittsburghers waving black and gold pompons and displaying bumperstickers because they finally have something to be proud of about steel-town.






You mean besides the 5 SuperBowls, 5 World Series titles, and 2 Stanley Cups???


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> :shakingheadindisbelief:
> 
> Caps picked a great game to melt down.


I'm turning on the Golf channel.  Is american Idol on tonight?


----------



## Larry Gude

Danzig said:


> *It's a Great Day for Hockey* - "Badger" Bob Johnson



The better team wins tonight. Good luck the rest of the way! 

I'll be rooting for the Pens. After finishing second last year, I like your chances.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> I'm turning on the Golf channel.  Is american Idol on tonight?



I'd rather watch this become 0-10 than watch that crap!


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Our old ECHL team could beat the Caps tonight.


----------



## Dukesdad

6 superbowls.  Sixburgh!!!


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

Why isn't the game being broadcast????


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> You mean besides the 5 SuperBowls, 5 World Series titles, and 2 Stanley Cups???


Can you say Bandwagon?


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Larry Gude said:


> I'd rather watch this become 0-10 than watch that crap!


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Cletus_Vandam said:


> Why isn't the game being broadcast????



It's on CSN.

Versus is blacked out.


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> Playoffs are tough for any goalie let alone a rookie.


Indeed.  They were lucky enough to ride the young fella's coat tails into a game 7 in the second round.  He was due a horrible night despite his unlikely great success.

Theodore surely wouldn't have led us past N.Y.

The Caps did better than they did last year.  Hopefully they can build from this and do better next year.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Larry Gude said:


> I'd rather watch this become 0-10 than watch that crap!


This has to be painful to watch.  Could you imagine paying well over $500 bucks to see this crap?


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> The better team wins tonight. Good luck the rest of the way!
> 
> I'll be rooting for the Pens. After finishing second last year, I like your chances.



I typically root for the team that eliminates mine.  No shame in losing to the Champs.

This game isn't over though.  Officially.


----------



## DoWhat

Cletus_Vandam said:


> Why isn't the game being broadcast????



Direct TV #642


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> It's on CSN.
> 
> Versus is blacked out.


 

THANKS!!!  I went to Versus and was like WTF!


----------



## Black-Francis

BuddyLee said:


> Indeed.  They were lucky enough to ride the young fella's coat tails into a game 7 in the second round.  He was due a horrible night despite his unlikely great success.
> 
> Theodore surely wouldn't have led us past N.Y.
> 
> The Caps did better than they did last year.  Hopefully they can build from this and do better next year.



yep.....they are a young team...but then again, so are the Pens....


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

DoWhat said:


> Direct TV #642


 

Thank you sir!


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Can you say Bandwagon?



Who?

I've identified myself early as a Hurricanes fan, but wanting the Penguins to beat the Caps.  When a DC fan pretends Pittsburgh sports fans have nothing to hang their hat on, that's just retarded.  No matter who you root for.


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> This has to be painful to watch. Could you imagine paying well over $500 bucks to see this crap?


I thought I saw some fans readying the pitchforks and torches.


----------



## Baz

Dukesdad said:


> 6 superbowls.  Sixburgh!!!



My mistake.  Sorry!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> Indeed.  They were lucky enough to ride the young fella's coat tails into a game 7 in the second round.  He was due a horrible night despite his unlikely great success.
> 
> Theodore surely wouldn't have led us past N.Y.
> 
> The Caps did better than they did last year.  Hopefully they can build from this and do better next year.


Bright future for the rookie for sure.


----------



## BuddyLee

Black-Francis said:


> yep.....they are a young team...but then again, so are the Pens....


As noted by the series play (besides tonight) the teams seem pretty even in talent level.  However, I think the Pens have more experience and veterans to push them over the edge.  Last year they made it to #2 and this year they beat a good Philly team and came back to beat a good Washington team.  Washington needs more experience and sadly this is an experience they'll have to behold before they march to the final round.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Baz said:


> I typically root for the team that eliminates mine.  No shame in losing to the Champs.
> 
> This game isn't over though.  Officially.



:shakingheadindisbelief: I've got NASCAR on, is it 9-0 yet?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Sure picked a bad night to play their worse game of the year.  "Thats all Im going to say about that"


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

That was SWEET!


----------



## DoWhat

5-1


----------



## BuddyLee

Good job Ovie.  Shoulda' had one earlier too.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> I thought I saw some fans readying the pitchforks and torches.


I think verizon center should cut the price of beers in half.  Maybe it will make the pain go away.


----------



## Baz

DoWhat said:


> 5-1



They're storming back!!!!


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Black-Francis said:


> yep.....they are a young team...but then again, so are the Pens....





Baz said:


> Who?
> 
> I've identified myself early as a Hurricanes fan, but wanting the Penguins to beat the Caps.  When a DC fan pretends Pittsburgh sports fans have nothing to hang their hat on, that's just retarded.  No matter who you root for.



The Caps are the only DC team I like. :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> This has to be painful to watch.  Could you imagine paying well over $500 bucks to see this crap?



 

When they showed Zorn I actually started thinking about that.


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> The Caps are the only DC team I like. :shrug:


 
Agree 100%


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

DoWhat said:


> 5-1



They're back in the game now


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> I think verizon center should cut the price of beers in half. Maybe it will make the pain go away.


I'm not a drinkin' man but I may have to indulge tonight.

Ah, at least the Redskins prepared me for nights like these.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> Who?
> 
> I've identified myself early as a Hurricanes fan, but wanting the Penguins to beat the Caps.  When a DC fan pretends Pittsburgh sports fans have nothing to hang their hat on, that's just retarded.  No matter who you root for.





Baz said:


> My mistake.  Sorry!


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> When they showed Zorn I actually started thinking about that.


He looked perplexed, as usual.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Larry Gude said:


> When they showed Zorn I actually started thinking about that.


 Think about it what are they going to do with all that beer.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

seeing  as they scored once i flipped the channel, im turning the tv off and putting an arca race or two on.


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> Think about it what are they going to do with all that beer.


Congrats on hitting 1,000 posts...

...7 posts ago.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

What a waste of a game 7.


----------



## Baz

BuddyLee said:


> He looked perplexed, as usual.





Zorn still looks better than Gibbs did trying to run a 2-Minute drill.  He was lost.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> Think about it what are they going to do with all that beer.



If it was me, I'd stay to the bitter end. Last game of the year.


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


>



If you stop sticking things up your butt, your face won't look like that.

You're welcome.


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> Zorn still looks better than Gibbs did trying to run a 2-Minute drill. He was lost.


Meh.  I think he still had/has a brilliant football mind.  Old age has it's downsides.

They don't call it a young man's game for nothing; A la Tomlin/Harbaugh.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> Congrats on hitting 1,000 posts...
> 
> ...7 posts ago.


Thanks man!  ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL???


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> Thanks man!  ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL???



Nope. I got, what, 3 more weeks of hockey. I'm into it now!


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> Thanks man!  ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL???


I was hoping the Caps could tide me over for a few more weeks but it's back to detailing every miniscule detail of the NFC East again.

P.S. I hope Jason Taylor has a horrible year in Miami.


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> Nope. I got, what, 3 more weeks of hockey. I'm into it now!


I guess I'm rooting for Chicago in the West and Carolina in the East now.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

At least the Nationals won today.   Zimmermen's hitting streak ended at 30 games.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Larry Gude said:


> Nope. I got, what, 3 more weeks of hockey. I'm into it now!


I'll be watching also. I don't care who wins just not the Wings!


----------



## BuddyLee

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> At least the Nationals won today. Zimmermen's hitting streak ended at 30 games.


That walk was BS.


----------



## BuddyLee

At least Crosby got poke checked in the jaw.


----------



## Larry Gude

BuddyLee said:


> I guess I'm rooting for Chicago in the West and Carolina in the East now.



I'm good either way in the West; Wings or Hawks.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

I'd like to see Carolina advance, but I really dont think they can stop the Pens, should the Pens advance tonight.  Proably end up with the same 2 times as last year Detroit and Pittsburgh


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> I'm good either way in the West; Wings or Hawks.


Yeah, I don't have no beef with Detroit either.  They need at least one winning franchise.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

Peter Forsberg said:


> Thanks man!  ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL???



I figured it out.  The Redskins are playing for the Caps tonight.


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

I hear the fat lady singing in the background......


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

BuddyLee said:


> Yeah, I don't have no beef with Detroit either.  They need at least one winning franchise.


----------



## BuddyLee

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I'd like to see Carolina advance, but I really dont think they can stop the Pens, should the Pens advance tonight. Proably end up with the same 2 times as last year Detroit and Pittsburgh


I think Boston wins tomorrow against Carolina.  

That will be a good series, Boston v. Pittsburgh.  The analysts said that Washington and Pittsburgh were faster than Boston though.


----------



## BuddyLee

Cletus_Vandam said:


> I hear the fat lady singing in the background......


Actually he was signing before the game...

...I believe the National Anthem.

Poor Caps didn't have a chance.  Damn fat man.


----------



## Larry Gude

"Well, I remember this one game where one team came back from down 3 in the playoffs...err...well, one time there was this team that came back from 4 down...uh..er...well, there was this one time when theses guys came back from 5 down..."


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

BuddyLee said:


> I think Boston wins tomorrow against Carolina.
> 
> That will be a good series, Boston v. Pittsburgh.  The analysts said that Washington and Pittsburgh were faster than Boston though.



Get ready to hear all the Pittsburgh fans celebrate a Super Bowl AND a Stanley Cup.


----------



## Larry Gude

BuddyLee said:


> I think Boston wins tomorrow against Carolina.
> 
> That will be a good series, Boston v. Pittsburgh.  The analysts said that Washington and Pittsburgh were faster than Boston though.



Boston doesn't have a prayer against the Pens!


----------



## BuddyLee

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> I figured it out. The Redskins are playing for the Caps tonight.


So that's why Al Koken was interviewing Campbell and not a Caps player.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

BuddyLee said:


> Actually he was signing before the game...
> 
> ...I believe the National Anthem.
> 
> Poor Caps didn't have a chance.  Damn fat man.


----------



## donbarzini

BuddyLee said:


> I think Boston wins tomorrow against Carolina.
> 
> That will be a good series, Boston v. Pittsburgh.  The analysts said that Washington and Pittsburgh were faster than Boston though.



Yeah, but a few well-placed punches in the mouth tend to take a few mph off of your game


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> Boston doesn't have a prayer against the Pens!


I thought Boston was dead meat whether they faced Washington or Pittsburgh.  They generated a lot of points but are over rated in the standings.


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

2 little 2 late.....


----------



## BuddyLee

donbarzini said:


> Yeah, but a few well-placed punches in the mouth tend to take a few mph off of your game


You think Boston is the tougher team?  I haven't been following them so it would be nice to know from a fan as to how they play.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

donbarzini said:


> Yeah, but a few well-placed punches in the mouth tend to take a few mph off of your game



I'll be alright with Boston if one of those punches knocks Crosby the #### out.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Larry Gude said:


> Boston doesn't have a prayer against the Pens!



Oh I wouldnt count on that, Boston has one the best goalie's in the league, maybe not the firepower but they have hell of a defense. Will also have home ice advantage, if that means anything.


----------



## donbarzini

BuddyLee said:


> I thought Boston was dead meat whether they faced Washington or Pittsburgh.  They generated a lot of points but are over rated in the standings.



How can you be "over rated in the standings"?  You win enough of your games to finish with the best record you get seeded 1st. It's math.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> You think Boston is the tougher team?  I haven't been following them so it would be nice to know from a fan as to how they play.


If Tim Thomas gets hot I think Boston can win.


----------



## BuddyLee

donbarzini said:


> How can you be "over rated in the standings"? You win enough of your games to finish with the best record you get seeded 1st. It's math.


Whenever they had a highly touted game they seemed to lose.  Almost every game against the Caps was a loss.  I just didn't see much when I saw them in the spotlight.

Maybe I caught them at a bad point.  Every team has a spell or two in a season.


----------



## Black-Francis

At least Hershey won their series....


----------



## Baz

I think Boston needs to beat Carolina tomorrow before we get too worried about their chances against the Pens.


----------



## donbarzini

BuddyLee said:


> You think Boston is the tougher team?  I haven't been following them so it would be nice to know from a fan as to how they play.



They're tougher than most of the Pens. With the exception of Bill Guerin, the core of that team is built on the European principle. The way to beat a team like that is twofold. 1. Get in their way and knock them on their asses. 2. Irritate their prima donna(Sid, in this case) and turn him into a crybaby. Take every opportunity to clutch, grab, shove, and administer as many facial massages as possible.


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> I think Boston needs to beat Carolina tomorrow before we get too worried about their chances against the Pens.


Like I said yesterday, Canes better wake up.  They just saw a 3-1 series lead disappear.  The Bruins have been pretty dominant in the last two games.


----------



## BuddyLee

donbarzini said:


> They're tougher than most of the Pens. With the exception of Bill Guerin, the core of that team is built on the European principle. The way to beat a team like that is twofold. 1. Get in their way and knock them on their asses. 2. Irritate their prima donna(Sid, in this case) and turn him into a crybaby. Take every opportunity to clutch, grab, shove, and administer as many facial massages as possible.


Sounds like my kinda' hockey team.


----------



## donbarzini

Black-Francis said:


> At least Hershey won their series....



And that's another black mark against Cap's management. The fact that Hershey has dominated AHL for the length of time that they have indicates that quite a bit of that talent should be in the show, rather than languishing next door to a chocolate factory.


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> And that's another black mark against Cap's management. The fact that Hershey has dominated AHL for the length of time that they have indicates that quite a bit of that talent should be in the show, rather than languishing next door to a chocolate factory.



Hershey's dominated the AHL???  

Hershey was a Colorado franchise before too long ago.


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> They're tougher than most of the Pens. With the exception of Bill Guerin, the core of that team is built on the European principle. The way to beat a team like that is twofold. 1. Get in their way and knock them on their asses. 2. Irritate their prima donna(Sid, in this case) and turn him into a crybaby. Take every opportunity to clutch, grab, shove, and administer as many facial massages as possible.




So, they're going to go after the Penguins like the Flyers did?


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> Hershey's dominated the AHL???
> 
> Hershey was a Colorado franchise before too long ago.



What in the hell are you talking about?


----------



## LordStanley

*Hmmmm.....*

Not going to rub anything in, but I wanted to say.... I told you so.

http://forums.somd.com/sports/175249-stanley-cup-playoffs-5.html#post3700597


----------



## donbarzini

Baz said:


> Hershey's dominated the AHL???
> 
> Hershey was a Colorado franchise before too long ago.



Hershey started as a Boston franchise(remember the Bears?). But then you were probably still getting both ends wiped by mommy.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Black-Francis said:


> At least Hershey won their series....





 The future is so bright for the Caps, they have a hell a good farm system.  I dont see many changes for the Caps next year, should be just about all the same players, we will proably find out shortly if Fedorov is coming back, he's not the player he use to be, but is great for the experience and for a mentor for the younger Russian players on the team.
 I see Varly as the main goalie next year, if Theodore is not happy let him go we have the other young kid in Hershey, Neuvirth.
 I think the Caps will end next season with more points then they had this year.  Theodore blew at least 5 games with poor goaltending.

 GO CAPS 2009-2010


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

donbarzini said:


> They're tougher than most of the Pens. With the exception of Bill Guerin, the core of that team is built on the European principle. The way to beat a team like that is twofold. 1. Get in their way and knock them on their asses. 2. Irritate their prima donna(Sid, in this case) and turn him into a crybaby. Take every opportunity to clutch, grab, shove, and administer as many facial massages as possible.



You obviously missed the Penguins home games.  They called  penalties on the Caps every chance they could.

I hope your Bruins are good at killing the power plays.


----------



## Baz

Congrats to the Washington fans on a great regular season.  


Looks like the Penguins *ROCKED THE RED* Right out of the playoffs in game 7 on the *RED* home ice.

Didn't that happen last year, too?


----------



## BuddyLee

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> The future is so bright for the Caps, they have a hell a good farm system. I dont see many changes for the Caps next year, should be just about all the same players, we will proably find out shortly if Fedorov is coming back, he's not the player he use to be, but is great for the experience and for a mentor for the younger Russian players on the team.
> I see Varly as the main goalie next year, if Theodore is not happy let him go we have the other young kid in Hershey, Neuvirth.
> I think the Caps will end next season with more points then they had this year. Theodore blew at least 5 games with poor goaltending.
> 
> GO CAPS 2009-2010


I see a few changes on defense coming but not many.


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> Hershey started as a Boston franchise(remember the Bears?). But then you were probably still getting both ends wiped by mommy.



How long have they been Caps property?


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> Didn't that happen last year, too?


No.


----------



## donbarzini

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> You obviously missed the Penguins home games.  They called  penalties on the Caps every chance they could.
> 
> I hope your Bruins are good at killing the power plays.



Typical. Cry about the zebras when you're just not tough or talented enough.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> How long have they been Caps property?



2005


----------



## Larry Gude

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Oh I wouldnt count on that, Boston has one the best goalie's in the league, maybe not the firepower but they have hell of a defense. Will also have home ice advantage, if that means anything.



We'll see. The Caps are one of the better teams in the league, had a hot goalie and, frankly, it's amazing they pushed this to seven. The Penns are playing well, out played us most of the series and have two guys who can win a game. Boston has not one. Who left does?


----------



## LordStanley

donbarzini said:


> Typical. Cry about the zebras when you're just not tough or talented enough.


----------



## BuddyLee

Great job Caps fans for the show of support.

I know the players are full of disappointment but they've come a helluva long way from last year.


----------



## LordStanley

Larry Gude said:


> We'll see. The Caps are one of the better teams in the league, had a hot goalie and, frankly, it's amazing they pushed this to seven. The Penns are playing well, out played us most of the series and have two guys who can win a game. Boston has not one. Who left does?




The caps have 2 players that can win games.  Ovie and Varlamov....

Niether one produced tonight...


----------



## twinoaks207

Good series by both teams.  The Penguins, though, were hungrier for it than the Caps.  I remember the looks on their faces last year at the end of the deciding Stanley Cup game -- they want it more than the Caps do.

*Go Penguins!!!!*


----------



## Black-Francis

Larry Gude said:


> We'll see. The Caps are one of the better teams in the league, had a hot goalie and, frankly, it's amazing they pushed this to seven. The Penns are playing well, out played us most of the series and have two guys who can win a game. Boston has not one. Who left does?



Tim Thomas is a hot goalie.


----------



## Baz

BuddyLee said:


> No.



The Flyers ROCKED THE RED in Game 7 last year.


----------



## BuddyLee

LordStanley said:


> The caps have 2 players that can win games. Ovie and Varlamov....
> 
> Niether one produced tonight...


Ovie produced, just not 6 goals.

Varly and the bottom lines tanked it early in the second.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ive tried to catch all the playoffs games, first with the Rangers and now with the Pens, but Ive got a very scary streak going being a Cap fan, I was unable to watch game 6 with the Rangers a must win and the Caps won, also game 7 was unable to watch Caps win.  Last night a must win for Caps unable to watch and Caps win that one, Im beside myself as to what to do for game 7 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching, just hope Im not jinxing them.






 Ok guys blame me for this loss, I watched the whole thing, I jinxed them.


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> What in the hell are you talking about?





Black-Francis said:


> 2005



This.

Google?


----------



## Larry Gude

LordStanley said:


> The caps have 2 players that can win games.  Ovie and Varlamov....
> 
> Niether one produced tonight...



Goalies don't win games. They can save them. They can lose them. Not win them. If a goalie plays perfect he still needs a goal. And Varly is a kid who was basically an unknown two weeks ago. 

I'd be interested to hear the behind the scenes story as to how the Caps, and Ovechkin, prepared for this game.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> Didn't that happen last year, too?



Where do you get your facts? You are an idiot!


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> Typical. Cry about the zebras when you're just not tough or talented enough.





LordStanley said:


>




I'm a bit surprised a Flyers fan found that funny.  I thought Bruce Boudreau  (sp?) came from the Flyers University of Crying.


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> Where do you get your facts? You are an idiot!



Did your team not ROCK THE RED against Philly in Game 7 last year?


Dumbass.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> I thought Bruce Boudreau  (sp?) came the the Flyers University of Crying.



Read that and tell me if it makes sense, dummy!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BuddyLee said:


> I see a few changes on defense coming but not many.



Shutlz will be gone, Alzner will be here fulltime.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> Did your team not ROCK THE RED against Philly in Game 7 last year?
> 
> 
> Dumbass.



You didn't say Philly, you insinuated the Pens....


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> Read that and tell me if it makes sense, dummy!



I enjoy your excitement about flaunting your  dumbassedness.  

ROCK THE RED!!!! (On the golf course on Sunday...)


FORE!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> I enjoy your excitement about flaunting your  dumbassedness.
> 
> ROCK THE RED!!!! (On the golf course on Sunday...)
> 
> 
> FORE!!!!



pot meet kettle, ass/hole


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> pot meet kettle, ass/hole





I mean, : bawl: .


----------



## LordStanley

Larry Gude said:


> Goalies don't win games. They can save them. They can lose them. Not win them. If a goalie plays perfect he still needs a goal. And Varly is a kid who was basically an unknown two weeks ago.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear the behind the scenes story as to how the Caps, and Ovechkin, prepared for this game.



sorry... dont agree at all.

when a goalie makes 40+ saves a night and your team is getting out worked but you win, that goalie won the game for the team.

Martin Brodeur did just that in jersey for years...  Jersey wasnt that good.  However Brodeur was a beast...

And Varly did that for the caps during the playoffs. 

defense wins games, and goalies are the last line in defense


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> The Flyers ROCKED THE RED in Game 7 last year.


You forgot the rest of your premise.



> Looks like the Penguins *ROCKED THE RED* Right out of the playoffs in game 7 on the *RED home ice.
> *


So, no.

Enjoy your loss tomorrow.


----------



## BuddyLee

Larry Gude said:


> I'd be interested to hear the behind the scenes story as to how the Caps, and Ovechkin, prepared for this game.


I think The Bruce just summed it up excellently.

Sometimes it's easier to play on the road.  You go to the hotel, eat and stay focused on the game at hand.  The Pens seemed focused.  

If you're at home you're worrying about getting tickets for all your family, friends and their friends.  Your focus isn't all there and that was apparent in this game.


----------



## Baz

BuddyLee said:


> You forgot the rest of your premise.
> 
> So, no.
> 
> Enjoy your loss tomorrow.




Well, yes...The Penguins *ROCKED THE RED* out of the playoffs on their (The RED'S) home ice, in game 7, tonight.  Short memory?

Enjoy your loss, tonight!


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> sorry... dont agree at all.
> 
> when a goalie makes 40+ saves a night and your team is getting out worked but you win, that goalie won the game for the team.
> 
> Martin Brodeur did just that in jersey for years...  Jersey wasnt that good.  However Brodeur was a beast...
> 
> And Varly did that for the caps during the playoffs.
> 
> defense wins games, and goalies are the last line in defense


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> Short memory?


Why yes, I think you do.



> Didn't that happen last year, too?<!-- google_ad_section_end --><NOINDEX>


Of course, you'd throw in this punch-line.  How thoughtful.

Still wrong, spaz.  I'm done playing with you though.

You may have the last word as I'm sure you can't resist.


----------



## Baz

BuddyLee said:


> Why yes, I think you do.
> 
> Of course, you'd throw in this punch-line.  How thoughtful.
> 
> Still wrong, spaz.  I'm done playing with you though.
> 
> You may have the last word as I'm sure you can't resist.






I mean, : lol:


----------



## donbarzini

BuddyLee said:


> Why yes, I think you do.
> 
> Of course, you'd throw in this punch-line.  How thoughtful.
> 
> Still wrong, spaz.  I'm done playing with you though.
> 
> You may have the last word as I'm sure you can't resist.



Well done BL. It's pointless with this......pezzo novante. He's the type of fan, that if "his" Whalers DO win tonight, will stick his chest out and brag and gloat about their "obvious" superiority over everything and everyone. His behavior proves the adage: "A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.".


----------



## Softballkid

Oh well, better year than last, and I think we are still going to get better...

But, now the SCP's are WORTHLESS!!!!  I won't watch another game, just the highlights on ESPN.... Cuz that's how I roll beetches 





















And yes, I am saying if it's not a team I like, I don't watch it


----------



## Mojo

Elliot on DC 101 was talking about how fans were in their seats bawling after the Caps lost last night.  I don't get it .  I can understand being on the team and crying after your loss but I don't get how fans can be that wrapped up in it.


----------



## cattitude

Mojo said:


> Elliot on DC 101 was talking about how fans were in their seats bawling after the Caps lost last night.  I don't get it .  I can understand being on the team and crying after your loss but I don't get how fans can be that wrapped up in it.



Hockey is a very intense sport to play and it is very intense for the fan, especially if you're at the game.  I can understand some fans crying.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

That sucks for everyone who paid hundreds of dollars for seats -- wasn't even a good game.


----------



## clevalley

Mojo said:


> Elliot on DC 101 was talking about how fans were in their seats bawling after the Caps lost last night.  I don't get it .  I can understand being on the team and crying after your loss but I don't get how fans can be that wrapped up in it.



Probably because they paid 2k for their seat and realized the Caps crapped the bed last night.

 We always have next year... they are a young team with good depth.  Deja Vu, this is kinda like how I have felt the past few years about my beloved Redskins.


----------



## LordStanley

Mojo said:


> Elliot on DC 101 was talking about how fans were in their seats bawling after the Caps lost last night.  I don't get it .  I can understand being on the team and crying after your loss but I don't get how fans can be that wrapped up in it.



Those were the fans that lost money on the game


----------



## Baz

donbarzini said:


> Well done BL. It's pointless with this......pezzo novante. He's the type of fan, that if "his" Whalers DO win tonight, will stick his chest out and brag and gloat about their "obvious" superiority over everything and everyone. His behavior proves the adage: "A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.".



I see you're one of those fans who can't get over the whole "Whalers" thing.    The Hurricanes have already accomplished more than the Whalers ever did.

Actually, if the Canes pull out a game 7 victory, I will consider them very lucky.  Boston has been by far the best team in the East all year long, with maybe the exception of a couple weeks.  I never really thought the Canes had much of a chance in this series, until the game 2 shutout.  When they went up 3-1 in the series, I felt that if they didn't close it out by at least game 6, they'd be in trouble.

And now with a game 7 in Boston, I expect they'll probably lose.  Then again, I don't think anybody expected the kind of game we saw last night, so you never know.  

I'll switch over to the generic "Stanley Cup playoffs" thread for further discussion about this series.  It's a bit off topic, here.


Caps had a great season.  They're making that progression, and should be a contender next year if they can stiffen up on defense, and if Varly can make the transition to full time starter.  He's the reason this series even made it to 7, in my opinion.


----------



## Black-Francis

Baz said:


> I see you're one of those fans who can't get over the whole "Whalers" thing.    The Hurricanes have already accomplished more than the Whalers ever did.
> 
> Actually, if the Canes pull out a game 7 victory, I will consider them very lucky.  Boston has been by far the best team in the East all year long, with maybe the exception of a couple weeks.  I never really thought the Canes had much of a chance in this series, until the game 2 shutout.  When they went up 3-1 in the series, I felt that if they didn't close it out by at least game 6, they'd be in trouble.
> 
> And now with a game 7 in Boston, I expect they'll probably lose.  Then again, I don't think anybody expected the kind of game we saw last night, so you never know.
> 
> I'll switch over to the generic "Stanley Cup playoffs" thread for further discussion about this series.  It's a bit off topic, here.
> 
> 
> Caps had a great season.  They're making that progression, and should be a contender next year if they can stiffen up on defense, and if Varly can make the transition to full time starter.  He's the reason this series even made it to 7, in my opinion.




So were you a Hartford fan?


----------



## Baz

Black-Francis said:


> So were you a Hartford fan?



No, I started following the organization once they moved to Raleigh.  I was living in NC when they moved, and had always been a hockey fan, growing up in Minnesota as a kid.

The North Stars were my favorite team until they moved.  I half-heartedly followed Dallas in the west, but not with the same enthusiasm.  Sort of picked up on Pittsburgh when I moved to North Carolina, just to have an eastern conference team to follow.  Once the Hurricanes were "born", they instantly became my #1 team.


----------



## nachomama

Pretty embarrassing how Crosby fried Ovie up with that goal in the 3rd.


----------



## otter

BuddyLee said:


> The Caps did better than they did last year.  Hopefully they can build from this and do better next year.




Yeah that..Gonna be fun over the next 5 or 6 yrs banging heads with the Pens for supremacy of the east. Both teams are young and talented.


----------



## MrZ06

I just doesn't get how they can have 3 overtime games in a series the just get completely blown out in game 7.  It just doesn't make sence.


----------



## donbarzini

Baz said:


> I see you're one of those fans who can't get over the whole "Whalers" thing.    The Hurricanes have already accomplished more than the Whalers ever did.
> 
> Actually, if the Canes pull out a game 7 victory, I will consider them very lucky.  Boston has been by far the best team in the East all year long, with maybe the exception of a couple weeks.  I never really thought the Canes had much of a chance in this series, until the game 2 shutout.  When they went up 3-1 in the series, I felt that if they didn't close it out by at least game 6, they'd be in trouble.
> 
> And now with a game 7 in Boston, I expect they'll probably lose.  Then again, I don't think anybody expected the kind of game we saw last night, so you never know.
> 
> I'll switch over to the generic "Stanley Cup playoffs" thread for further discussion about this series.  It's a bit off topic, here.
> 
> 
> Caps had a great season.  They're making that progression, and should be a contender next year if they can stiffen up on defense, and if Varly can make the transition to full time starter.  He's the reason this series even made it to 7, in my opinion.



No. I really couldn't care less about the Whalers. I call them the Whalers, just like the Twins and Rangers are both the Senators and the Ravens are the Browns. I still call the Colts the Colts though because they didn't change their name when they snuck away. None of the teams I mentioned moved because of a lack of support. They moved for sweetheart deals of some sort; whether it was free stadii, or no taxes, or in Calvin Griffith's case fewer negroes in Minneapolis/St Paul.


----------



## BuddyLee

cattitude said:


> Hockey is a very intense sport to play and it is very intense for the fan, especially if you're at the game. I can understand some fans crying.


The season starts all over in September and can carry on longer than all other sports.  With 82 games in the regular season there is a lot to hinge onto.  The playoffs are just more intense.  Every shot is painful to watch.

I'll never cry for a loss but I'll cry if the Redskins win a Super Bowl in my lifetime.


----------



## BuddyLee

nachomama said:


> Pretty embarrassing how Crosby fried Ovie up with that goal in the 3rd.


That was Malkin on the double team.  Crosby just happened to pick up the loose puck, which so happens to be his specialty.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

BuddyLee said:


> The season starts all over in September and can carry on longer than all other sports.  With 82 games in the regular season there is a lot to hinge onto.  The playoffs are just more intense.  Every shot is painful to watch.
> 
> I'll never cry for a loss but I'll cry if the Redskins win a Super Bowl in my lifetime.



That's a big "if"


----------



## BuddyLee

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> That's a big "if"


Well, I figure Snyder is older than I and he can't live forever.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

BuddyLee said:


> Well, I figure Snyder is older than I and he can't live forever.



Snyder can probably afford to buy a clone... or at the least, afford medical transplants that can help him live to be 150.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BuddyLee said:


> The season starts all over in September and can carry on longer than all other sports.  With 82 games in the regular season there is a lot to hinge onto.  The playoffs are just more intense.  Every shot is painful to watch.
> 
> I'll never cry for a loss but I'll cry if the Redskins win a Super Bowl in my lifetime.



 Beaver Boy hockey season starts in October usually first week.

 I would think the Redskins will win a Super Bowl in your lifetime, it's more likely that they would win one, then your Jacksonville Jags.


----------



## Sweet 16

It seems the Caps were playing with some fairly serious injuries.  If true, this would certainly explain the lack of effort in Game 7:

The injuries:

    * Mike Green (shoulder)
    * Alexander Semin (thumb)
    * Tom Poti (broken foot)
    * John Erskine (broken foot)
    * Alex Ovechkin (groin pull)
    * Shaone Morrisonn (groin, ankle)

More details from Ovie

Get better boys and see you next season!


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Beaver Boy hockey season starts in October usually first week.



Duh. 



OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I would think the Redskins will win a Super Bowl in your lifetime, it's more likely that they would win one, then your Jacksonville Jags.



How many divisional or conference championship games have the Deadskins won since the Jaguars franchise came to be?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Beaver-Cleaver said:


> Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> How many divisional or conference championship games have the Deadskins won since the Jaguars franchise came to be?



You look it up Beaver Boy,   I dont have the time, how many Super Bowls have your Jags won, not as many as the Skins.


----------



## Black-Francis

Sweet 16 said:


> It seems the Caps were playing with some fairly serious injuries.  If true, this would certainly explain the lack of effort in Game 7:
> 
> The injuries:
> 
> * Mike Green (shoulder)
> * Alexander Semin (thumb)
> * Tom Poti (broken foot)
> * John Erskine (broken foot)
> * Alex Ovechkin (groin pull)
> * Shaone Morrisonn (groin, ankle)
> 
> More details from Ovie
> 
> Get better boys and see you next season!



Mike Green kind of pissed me off for both series of playoffs...It was one excuse after another....First he said he was sick, then it was his "special" stick and now it's an injury....give me a break.....stop worrying about your damn hair and step up in the playoffs.


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> It seems the Caps were playing with some fairly serious injuries.  If true, this would certainly explain the lack of effort in Game 7:
> 
> The injuries:
> 
> * Mike Green (shoulder)
> * Alexander Semin (thumb)
> * Tom Poti (broken foot)
> * John Erskine (broken foot)
> * Alex Ovechkin (groin pull)
> * Shaone Morrisonn (groin, ankle)
> 
> More details from Ovie
> 
> Get better boys and see you next season!




Every team playing in May is playing with injuries.  

If the guys are too hurt to play effectively, put in players who can.  And I have serious doubts about the severity of Ovechkin's groin pull.  He didn't look hampered at all out there.  Not in the least.


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> You look it up Beaver Boy,   I dont have the time, how many Super Bowls have your Jags won, not as many as the Skins.



How long have the Jags been around, vs. the Skins?

And how many of those Redskins Super Bowl wins have come while the Jaguars have been around?  ::hint:none::


----------



## Sweet 16

Black-Francis said:


> Mike Green kind of pissed me off for both series of playoffs...It was one excuse after another....First he said he was sick, then it was his "special" stick and now it's an injury....give me a break.....stop worrying about your damn hair and step up in the playoffs.



We all know what Greenie is capable of when healthy.  The illness and stick were probably convenient cover-ups for a serious injury.  He didn't just fall off his game for no reason and no team is going to admit a player is injured if they don't have to.


----------

